# Starting out as a favourable rider (unique circumstances here)



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello readers.
I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
First, the assistance I would have to ask for.
If you were picking me up at a public place, I would need you to come inside, go to the nearest available seating area to the door and call my name at which point I'd stand up. If you were picking me up at home you'd just have to knock at my front door and I'd come out. I'd hold on to you arm and have you lead me to your vehicle. At the end of the trip, I would ask you to lead me to my front door (if you're dropping me off at home, school or work), the counter (if you were dropping me off at a restaurant or cafe) or reception desk (if you were dropping me off at an office of some kind).
The upsides:
*If you went above and beyond to assist me, I'm absolutely going to show utmost gratitude and be polite;
*You're pretty much guaranteed a five star from me,
*I will tip as much as I can.
The perhaps less pleasant realities:
*As soon as the app matches me with you I'm going to text, explain the above situation and ask politely if you'd be willing to assist in the aforementioned manner.
*If your answer is no, obviously I have no choice but to cancel (there's no point in having you come when there's no way I can know you're there and get to you).
*Likewise, if your answer is maybe/ we'll see/ some other vague response or I can't reach you, I'm naturally going to cancel before the five minute grace period elapses.
*In the unlikely event you say yes, but decide to wait in your car for five minutes and then leave anyway, I'm going to dispute the cancellation fee, using the text messages as evidence.

Ratings:
So you came in to the cafe, saw me at the closest table to the door, called my name and assisted me to your car. Now you're wondering how I'd rate you. I would give either a five star rating or a one star rating, nothing in-between. Before you dismiss this as harsh sounding, please allow me to qualify it by saying that the latter would be extremely hard to get. In fact I can think of only two situations in which I would rate one star:
*You took me the very long way home -- a few miles in the wrong direction-- thinking I wouldn't know. I would know.
*You left as soon as I got out of the car instead of assisting me to my door, leaving me stranded outside for potentially hours.
*Otherwise you're guaranteed five stars and a tip no matter what.
That's about it, so where do I stand? Would you agree to give me a bit of a hand to and from your vehicle? Say no and allow me to cancel with no hard feelings? Say yes but then leave on me anyway for a quick and easy cancel fee?
What do I need to adjust about my proposed conduct and rating policy?
Since paratransit rides are really hard to get sometimes, I'd like to try Uber when I'm in a pinch. I have to ask for the help, but I can imagine you get more than your share of annoying riders and the last thing I want to do is be one of them. Please rate, critique, chriticise, whatever you feel is appropriate. If I need to stay off your platform altogether, you can say that to.

Thanks.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Nobody is getting out of their car to play Marco Polo. 
This is a automatic shuffle. Easy money as you really couldn't find me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Caturria said:


> *You took me the very long way home -- a few miles in the wrong direction-- thinking I wouldn't know. I would know


I Longhaul whenever possible regardless of disability. In case you didn't know, Uber charges you Upfront Pricing so whatever you pay is unrelated to whichever route I take. I'll take the longest route in the same timeframe. Most riders like it because it's smoother highway miles rather than stop and go city traffic.

As for the walking in to get you/walking you to the door, I personally would have no issue with it on one condition: I won't get a parking ticket or similar issue. If it's rush hour and you're downtown at an office building then sorry but you're S.O.L. and that goes for *anybody* not toes to curb in rush hour.

Otherwise I would, and probably would refuse your tip. I'm a harlot but I (despite my asshole persona here) do have a nice side. I'd consider it good karma and God knows I could use it.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Are you saying that you would state in a text message that you would help me (to prevent me from cancelling within the grace window) and then you wouldn't follow through?
I would hope that Uber would see that for what it is to be honest.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


I wouldn't cancel. I would help you to and from the car to the door, assuming there was a legal place to park at each end, otherwise I'd still do what I could to help. This has little relevance to Uber, and more to being a decent person. Unless you were rude or nasty, I would give you 5 stars. Unfortunately, I can't say how typical any of this is of other rideshare drivers, so I can't really give advice as to whether or not you should use the service.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

reg barclay , no rude or nasty here. I give as good as I get.
If you did as you say you would, I'd make sure you enjoy riding with me. If you did what Iann proposed (agree to help and not do so to steal a cancellation fee), it wouldn't end well. It would end with a report to Uber and mugshots going in to the local newspaper. I know that sounds like uber jackass, but I know how to defend myself.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Are you saying that you would state in a text message that you would help me (to prevent me from cancelling within the grace window) and then you wouldn't follow through?
> I would hope that Uber would see that for what it is to be honest.


Not sure who you're talking to. If to me, if I got your text I'd reply back that I couldn't due to parking concerns and would cancel/do not charge rider.

By the way, and I'm not being a smartass or disrespectful here, how are you reading the forum and answers? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry not for 72 cents a mile and 12 cents a minute.
You need a real professional private chauffeur not some Uber Driver if you want all that extra care.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Your best bet would be to find one driver and hire them out directly. Give that driver your weekly schedule and see if that fits for him. I don't know Canadian laws, but see if that drive could apply for a handicap placard. This will be a win/win situation for you both. I know that there is the insurance issue, but if you two can become "friends" then the driver is just helping you out for a little gas money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sign up for "Uber Assist." We will know when we accept the ride that there will be a special-needs requirement. I go out of my way to offer what services I can for somebody who is dealing with any sort of disability that may make their situation somewhat arduous.
A tip will not be necessary.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

New2This, no, that reply was directed at Iann.
As for your other question, there is software available called a screen reader. It uses text to speech to read text, and to indicate where the cursor is and what's being typed and interacted with.
If you have a PC, the best commercially available screen reader is called Jaws and it goes for about $1000, or a free and open source alternative called NVDA. If you have a Mac (*raises hand), the option is called voiceover and it's baked right in (press command F5 and your computer will start talking). I don't know about Android, but IPhones being also Apple devices have Voiceover built in, and Linux offers a free and open source option called Orca.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

@Uber's Guber yeah, Uber Assist is definitely something I'd go for. I've heard that the number of drivers who do it is such a small percentage as to be almost non-existent, so it might not work so well in the kind of pinch I'm talking about.
Normally I use paratransit (a municipally funded extension of the public transit system which cators to riders with disabilities). That works well enough most of the time, but it requires significant advanced booking on a first come, first serve basis, and sometimes you're just not fortunate enough to be the first to come.
When that happens, it's a taxi, an option like Uber, or thou shall not exit thy residence today.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

So, kc ub'ing!, how to avoid being a pretentious ween?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Caturria said:


> New2This, no, that reply was directed at Iann.
> As for your other question, there is software available called a screen reader. It uses text to speech to read text, and to indicate where the cursor is and what's being typed and interacted with.
> If you have a PC, the best commercially available screen reader is called Jaws and it goes for about $1000, or a free and open source alternative called NVDA. If you have a Mac (*raises hand), the option is called voiceover and it's baked right in (press command F5 and your computer will start talking). I don't know about Android, but IPhones being also Apple devices have Voiceover built in, and Linux offers a free and open source option called Orca.


Very cool.

SEAL Team 5 had the best idea. Finding one, or a few, drivers that would do it might be your best bet. At least in my area the quality of drivers decreases every week, so if you find someone competent hold onto them.

As much of a Surge Harlot as I am I'd look at it as community service and not the kind the judge and my probation officer keep talking about...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Seems some messages are getting flagged for approval and some aren't. Have I tripped a spam word trigger?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> TLDR. Got the gist. Yes you're a pretentious ween.


C'mon man, have a heart. He's trying to be thorough in his explanation because he's looking for an honest answer. He's just wants to know if his disability is going to cause undue grief should he attempt to utilize the service. No doubt he's listened to some of the heartless comments that are written in this forum, and he has legitimate safety reasons to be concerned regarding the service of rideshare operators.
Look, we all come in here to piss & moan about "this-pax-did-this" or "this-pax-said-that," but that doesn't negate that fact that some people will need some special assistance for reasons that are beyond their control. Are any of you heartless enough that you would readily spit in the face of a person dealing with a disability?
You may want to reflect on the words of Jesus in Matthew 25:31-46 when He speaks regarding people in need.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


I've picked up blind people. I've never had to go get them or help them to their door. I used to deliver pizza to a blind guy in an apartment complex we couldn't enter. He met us on the street and went back through his complex with the pizza. Didn't even have a cane.

I'm not blind and if you blindfolded me and left me outside my house I wouldn't be "stranded for hours." And I could definitely find my way to the curb without making the driver knock on my door.

I'll help you find the door to my car. That's about it. You sound like the least self sufficient blind person I've ever met. Is there more to the story?

You'll get shuffled. Or canceled on as soon as the driver receives the text and decides it's too much hassle for MAYBE a tip. Not by all, but some. FYI most pax who say they'll tip don't. And I don't know what "I'll tip as much as I can." means. If money is tight that week you won't tip? Or 50 cents?

As an aside I don't go more than 2 feet from my car while picking up pax for safety reasons. I'll check luggage isn't packed badly or my car scratched, but that's about the only time I get out with a pax around.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Much appreciated, Uber's Guber. To be honest though I'm more worried about Iann's comment than the one you referenced (post no. 2).
Iann technically implied that scamming would be appropriate. If I misunderstand, please chime in and clarify.
I've seen everything from unbelievable kindness to unbelievable cruelty, so this is a curiosity quest as much as it is a practical one.
In the unbelievable cruelty department, we have a paratransit driver who intentionally left me on a stranger's door step at midnight because I said I waited outside in inclement weather to protect myself from drivers who would leave me a no show and say they couldn't find me. This was not a taxi driver, not a ride share driver, but paratransit; a service which exists strictly for riders with disabilities.
In the unbelievable kindness department, you have five gentlemen who spent hundreds of hours of their own time painstakingly writing specific instructions for me so I could play and beet a Legend of Zelda game on my own! Ocarina of Time!
I'd die for another experience like that with another of my all time favourite video games, but alas it may not happen.
I'd post a link to the CNN story that triggered, but since my account is still new and triggering moderator approvals for possible spam I'd better not post a URL. If you're interested, search up blind gamer beets Ocarina of Time on good ol' youtube.
So yeah, it's an interesting world out there, and I'm really enjoying this conversation. I hope it lasts for a while.

@Fuzzyelvis if you dropped me outside my own home, no, I wouldn't be stranded for hours. That's familiar territory. If you dropped me outside my home, but you accidentally were at a neighbours address and it was late at night, it could happen. The stranded for hours remark describes a worst case, a perfect storm of sorts.
Coming out to your own curb to receive a pizza is one thing (again, familiar territory. Finding you in a large parking lot is another. Knowing you've arrived means spotting you by looking out the window as you pull in, again not plausible. Standing outside waiting for you after dark with a smartphone in my hand is asking for a crime to happen. I hate to say it, but would be robbers looking for a drug fix would see me as zero risk where they might otherwise go home empty handed or choose a riskier mark.
but yes, there are blind people who would feel more at ease getting themselves out of a completely unfamiliar location than I might do. Other than that, I do fairly well for myself, getting myself around campus independently and that sort of thing.

Sorry Fuzzyelvis, I overlooked your question about what I'll tip as much as I can means.
I try to shoot for 25 percent. I know I'm comparing apples to oranges, but I know in the restaurant industry standard good etiquette is 15 percent. If you stand out, I'll shoot for more like 25. If you stand out in a bad way, I'll shoot for more like 0 (and no, I don't penalize a waiter/ waitress for a bad meal, it's not their fault). If you're willing to help out when your job doesn't mandate it you stand out to me, and I never forget.
That said, I'm definitely not rich, and might not be able to guarantee 25 percent in all cases especially if I have to go a long distance. Paratransit is covered by a regular monthly public transit pass, so of course I try my best to use that as much as humanly possible. What we're talking about here is a once or twice a month kind of thing, so 25 percent shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've picked up blind people. I've never had to go get them or help them to their door. I used to deliver pizza to a blind guy in an apartment complex we couldn't enter. He met us on the street and went back through his complex with the pizza. Didn't even have a cane.


There are different levels of legal blindness, from partial to complete. Even with complete blindness, the ability to eventually convey oneself is manageable within learned areas.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not blind and if you blindfolded me and left me outside my house I wouldn't be "stranded for hours." And I could definitely find my way to the curb without making the driver knock on my door.


Moving about in known areas becomes an eventual learned trait for a person who is unable to rely upon eyesight, as they begin to become accustomed to sound, touch, and feel while maneuvering known territory. Being subject to unknown areas makes the situation different. If you were blind folded and placed near the edge of a cliff, would you feel as confident?


Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'll help you find the door to my car. That's about it. You sound like the least self sufficient blind person I've ever met. Is there more to the story?


Maybe there is more to the story&#8230;. Maybe the blindness is a new disability, and the person is trying to learn to adapt in a new phase of life.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> You'll get shuffled. Or canceled on as soon as the driver receives the text and decides it's to much hassle for MAYBE a tip


Most pax probably don't tip you anyway. If your life situation is so dire that your survival depends on receiving a tip from somebody who is dealing with a disability, then your existence on this earth is probably less viable than the disabled person that you refuse to offer services to. I pity you. 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> As an aside I don't go more than 2 feet from my car while picking up pax for safety reasons. I'll check luggage isn't packed badly or my car scratched, but that's about the only time I get out with a pax around.


How noble of you. Blind people are on their own, but be sure to provide due diligence to avoid a scratch on your pos vehicle.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Eh, a little kindness goes a long way. And while I can, if you read some of my previous stuff, be a real harda$$, I don't mind doing a little extra for someone who isn't a ****** who's in a tight spot and might need a little more help than usual. Especially if the circumstances are explained in advance so I know what I'm walking into. Nor do I believe that such things are automatic down rates. The problem with society, after all, and most of the reason for my agitation with humanity, is that there is no compassion anymore. And an overwhelming sense of superiority over others without base.
Someone like you, who comes along with not only a heads up, but also gives me an option? Yeah, I'll give you a hand. You treated me like a human and not a servant. So I'll give you the same dignanty.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi merryon2nd,
That is a much appreciated response.
I definitely know how to give back a little gratitude in exchange for a good turn. Even though in most circumstances the assistance I need and ask for is well within my legal right to ask (reasonable accommodation laws), I know it's not the thing you want to be doing at that very moment, so those who don't try to get out of it and just provide service with a smile will never have to worry about ill treatment from me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I've actually had a few cases like your's. Not exactly the same. But the same principle. Both times I got a heads up as to what was needed. One was someone that needed help into the seat, and then the dismantlement of her electric wheelchair (late stages of MS). She'd been turned down by two drivers already, I tried to call her son who wouldn't leave his poker game, and I wasn't leaving her alone at the airport. The other was a vet who was a double amputee with similar circumstances. He'd been left by paratransit and needed to get to therapy. So you're really not asking too much. Lol


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd,
yeah, paratransit.
Now there's a crazy love hate roller coaster relationship if there ever was one.
Love that it exists, love that we're actually legally entitled to it, love that it gives us access to the world which would otherwise be off limits, love that we don't pay more for it than the general public does for transit, hate that it doesn't always work the way it's supposed to, hate that it tends to be unreliable, hate that they own us and they know it and they really love to show it. I guess it's like the big brother who you adore and would die for, but rarely see eye to eye with.

I think where I might stand a chance at getting lucky is the fact that at least in my market, Uber is on thin ice with city officials. They never exactly rolled out the red carpet for Uber to begin with, but they've not outright forced them out either. Of late they've been passive aggressive, by hitting drivers with fines for operating unlicensed taxis, which Uber has apparently been willing to eat and fight on behalf of drivers.
Maybe some drivers would turn me down and that's one thing, but I think if someone tried something overtly dodgy (like saying I'll help you and then leaving me a no show just to steal a cancel fee) that Uber would take it really seriously. Bad press like that might just be enough to push my city council to say no way Jose and force them out, and I don't think they want to be considered in non compliance with disability legislation.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I would most likely help in this situation but you have to look at it from a drivers side. There could be a risk of you falling when assisting you. What if something comes up missing/lost? You might assume the driver was involved somehow.

As far as sending a text and wanting the driver to read it while driving, is a safety concern. If 5 minutes pass before driver is able to read it and does not want to provide service, then you still should cancel on your end. We get penalized for cancelling.

I would throw out the tip percentage. 25% is not much on a $10 ride. I always tip at least $5 even if it's a short ride. And I do not need assistance.

Maybe you should order a select car to compensate the driver a little more since you need assistance. Also you are more likely to get a driver who is professional and more willing to assist you.

That's my 2 cents even though I have doubts of this being real.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I would most likely help in this situation but you have to look at it from a drivers side. There could be a risk of you falling when assisting you.


This is actually a question I look forward to asking Uber support about.
Technically, I think Uber needs to be the one responsible for insuring the protections you need are in place, or insuring that I as the passenger have signed a waver of rights to take action in such a circumstance. Uber claims to care about accessibility, but that goes beyond in app features and as a service provider operating in a country where disability legislation exists I would hope they've considered this.


MadePenniesToday said:


> What if something comes up missing/lost? You might assume the driver was involved somehow.


This could happen even in the absence of assistance from you. I could drop something in your vehicle, turn around and accuse you of stealing it. I could steal from you. You could accuse me of stealing from you. If you brought me to my home address I could turn around and accuse you of coming back to rob my home. I think that's just the built-in risk of a platform that facilitates business relationships between strangers who know very little about one another. I'm not sure that the additional considerations here exacerbate this.


MadePenniesToday said:


> As far as sending a text and wanting the driver to read it while driving, is a safety concern. If 5 minutes pass before driver is able to read it and does not want to provide service, then you still should cancel on your end. We get penalized for cancelling.


Agreed. I would definitely encourage pulling over rather than texting while driving, though I would prefer the text over a phone call so that a paper trail exists. I would definitely cancel before five minutes if I didn't hear back to avoid being charged a fee.


MadePenniesToday said:


> I would throw out the tip percentage. 25% is not much on a $10 ride. I always tip at least $5 even if it's a short ride. And I do not need assistance.


That's much appreciated advice, thank you. How about this? $5.00 or 25 percent, which ever is greater?


MadePenniesToday said:


> Maybe you should order a select car to compensate the driver a little more since you need assistance. Also you are more likely to get a driver who is professional and more willing to assist you.


This one is subject to some variables. I don't need a luxury car / limo. The rate has to be lower than a taxi, or it makes sense to take a taxi. The thing with a taxi is that when it comes to providing assistance that is covered by reasonable accommodation, the taxi company doesn't have a choice in the matter. I don't really see the advantage of Uber in cases where the rates end up higher than local taxi rates, and since the risk is a little bit higher for a passenger I wouldn't take it unless the rate was lower than a cab.


MadePenniesToday said:


> That's my 2 cents even though I have doubts of this being real.


Why do you have doubts of this being real?
These kinds of things exist everywhere, but a lot of people don't have the courage and/or resources to speak publicly about them. I have been speaking publicly online for quite a few years (mostly on the topic of video game accessibility and that sort of awareness) and I've never been afraid to do so and take the good with the bad.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The problem with the Uber App is that after a few positive rides with a helpful driver, the Algorithm will keep you APART. Uber DOESNT facilitate “regular driver” relationships, even if it’s the best outcome for the Pax. 

To circumvent that are there “alternative networks” be they Taxi, Private Hire or Rideshare in your city? They exist here in major Australian cities. The 25% tip plus a driver not having 25% commission withheld on a job by UBER should buy you greater consideration by drivers. 

In my Cab days I used to have a couple of regular disabled clients. One guy on his first trip explained to me that he had a bad knee and needed a hand to get to the car. No probs. He sat in the front and explained he couldn’t lift his leg over the sill. 

No problem I said, as I bent down to lift his leg in. To my horror I heard and felt this loud CRACK! His lower leg fell away from his knee! I was mortified, totally stunned holding a leg that had come away as Paul started laughing his head off! 

It was false of course, but for the first few seconds I had NO idea what I had done. What a fantastic prank! He travelled happily within our small group of Cabbies for years.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Sydney Uber,
We have taxis of course, as well as a social safety net mechanism known as paratransit. I don't know if that's something you have in Australia, but what it means in these parts is a municipally subsidized extension of the local public transit system which offers advanced booking door to door transportation services to people with disabilities. Naturally that's what you're supposed to use, but it's an advanced booking service (24 hours to 7 days in advance) which is granted on a first come, first serve basis.
Sometimes you just won't be fortunate enough to secure a ride when you need it, and sometimes mistakes happen which can cause you to lose a booked ride you thought you had. In such a circumstance, the alternative has traditionally been taxi service.
If Uber rates are typically a little bit lower than taxi rates then it's something I want to consider. I wouldn't pay surge pricing that exceeded the local taxi rates, because there would be no reason not to call a cab in such a circumstance.
Taxi is a safe fallback, because they're required to provide assistance to special needs customers. Uber would be a nice alternative if it proved at least as viable as paratransit.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Caturria said:


> reg barclay , no rude or nasty here. I give as good as I get.


I didn't mean to imply you would be, I just meant to say that I wouldn't factor any additional effort involved in the ride into the rating I gave, and would only factor in things like politeness/rudeness.

As for whoever suggested scamming a cancellation fee in such as scenario, that would be a total jackass move, and I hope you (or anyone else in that situation) would report them.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Red Barclay
You didn't imply anything or offend in any way.
There are definitely members of my own community (blind or living with other disabilities) who would in fact be rude and nasty to someone who's trying to help them. It's sad and shameful because it seems the actions of one person in a minority group tends to affect the public's perception of the entire group, right or wrong.
As for scamming cancel fees... if more of you are out there who would honestly do this, I want to hear from you.
The only way it could happen is if you lead me along to believe you'd come and help, and then just left anyway so I didn't cancel you first. I don't believe you'd get away with it, because Uber doesn't need bad press especially pertaining to an issue on which Uber is on tenuous legal ground anyway. If you're not comfortable admitting this in the forum, please PM me. I won't out you publicly and give mods assurance that I accept a ban if I break my word on this. I just want to get an idea as to how many of you might do this.
The reason I think it's a legit concern is because even some paratransit drivers will try this. While there are know fees for them to collect, they're on a predetermined schedule, so a missed trip means breaks in some cases and they're paid by the hour.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

100% shuffle
I'm not going to take liability if you happen to fall while I'm holding onto you


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Are you saying that you would state in a text message that you would help me (to prevent me from cancelling within the grace window) and then you wouldn't follow through?
> I would hope that Uber would see that for what it is to be honest.


I give zero accommodations these days. I have been trained that all Men, Women if they're gay, straight, handicapped, blind, homeless or whatever all get treated the same.
There's other services designed for what you're asking for.
A regular Uber X is not it. Uber Assist is what you would need to order. 
Uber Assist drivers opt into and are willing to help for that 15¢ a minute.
I have picked up 3 blind people so far and each and everyone was to "toes to the curb" when I arrived with their seeing eye dog.
All 3 were in a crowded downtown area.
I imagine you would be able to do the same.
So yes, I would wait the 5 minutes even though you sent the text and cancel and collect my fee and leave if your were not "toes to the curb"
A text does not matter in Ubers eyes if you're not at the actual pin.

Edit: I wouldn't of responded to your text as I have all Uber and Lyft numbers blocked from calling or texting my phone. 
If you're not at the pin. I wait and collect and leave.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Iann said:


> So yes, I would wait the 5 minutes even though you sent the text and cancel and collect my fee and leave if your were not "toes to the curb"


Fair enough. but let me ask you. Would you lie in a text message and say you'll help to prevent me from cancelling before my five minute no charge grace period is over?


Iann said:


> A text does not matter in Ubers eyes if you're not at the actual pin.


That may be so, in many cases. but Uber is on shaky ground with a lot of cities who want them gone. I would be willing to bet that they wouldn't tolerate behaviour from a driver which triggered news stories and gave cities smoking guns to force them out.
If I sent you a text, you didn't respond and I didn't cancel then that's on me. If you responded with a yes just so I wouldn't cancel and then didn't follow through then I believe Uber, reporters and the public would call a spade a spade (or call fraud fraud).
For the record I'm not criticizing you. I genuinely want to know how far you'd take this. You answered that you would collect and leave if I didn't come out, but you didn't confirm whether or not you would engage in the necessary deception to create that opportunity in the first place and that's what I'm really curious about.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Fair enough. but let me ask you. Would you lie in a text message and say you'll help to prevent me from cancelling before my five minute no charge grace period is over?
> 
> That may be so, in many cases. but Uber is on shaky ground with a lot of cities who want them gone. I would be willing to bet that they wouldn't tolerate behaviour from a driver which triggered news stories and gave cities smoking guns to force them out.
> If I sent you a text, you didn't respond and I didn't cancel then that's on me. If you responded with a yes just so I wouldn't cancel and then didn't follow through then I believe Uber, reporters and the public would call a spade a spade (or call fraud fraud).
> For the record I'm not criticizing you. I genuinely want to know how far you'd take this. You answered that you would collect and leave if I didn't come out, but you didn't confirm whether or not you would engage in the necessary deception to create that opportunity in the first place and that's what I'm really curious about.


I edited my post and not sure if your read that part.
I have all Ubers and Lyfts passenger phone numbers blocked from texting or calling my phone.
I simply would not of gotten your text. Got tired of trying to read them while driving which is extremely dangerous.
You do realize sometimes we can't simply pull over to read every text from a pax? 
So you're causing the hardship on the driver that wasn't able to answer your text to begin with by canceling. The driver lost out on time and gas because you want them to text and drive.
It's really simple. If the pax is not "toes to the curb" when I arrive I'm waiting the time and cancel and collect. 
In not doing anything wrong at all. I'm actually doing things the way it was designed.
You're taking advantage of Uber and Lyft drivers by all this. 
You need a different service that can accommodate your needs.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

No encouragement of texting while driving here. In fact I would never encourage something that kills people. All that's being proposed is a simple 'yeah sure' or 'no' at a red light or on the shoulder of the rode.
I respectfully disagree with the idea that requesting reasonable accommodation is taking advantage of anyone. I don't feel I'm taking advantage of my academic institution, airline, taxi company, employer or anything else by asking for the ability to use their services without facing unnecessary obstacles. With all due respect, congress asked first by passing it.
You might have your reasons for not being able to accommodate the request and that's your business, but Uber is a public service at the end of the day and they'd have trouble publicly defending a stance that their partners don't have to follow a law that every other business does.
For the record: I'm not trying to state that I would make a huge public stink over something small as this, and yes there are other options. I'm just speaking hypothetically.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It's fairly simple. 
If you are at the pin you're getting picked up 95% of the time from me.
And yes you are causing hardship. 
In my state you absolutely cannot text while driving even at a red light or a stop sign.
Here 3rd ticket of using a cell phone while driving is a punishable offense of 10 years of possible jail time.
It's not always possibly to simply pull over such as freeway driving, weather, traffic are a few I can think of.
You said earlier the Uber Assist would be too much of a hassle as with the other services available that are TRAINED for this.
We get paid to drive to the pin that is it. Not play Marco Polo trying to find someone. 
It's simple. Be at the curb. You have enough time to find your way to the curb by the time the driver arrives.
All 3 people I picked up that were blind were waiting on me at the curb ready to go. 
Easy in easy out even with their guide dogs. 

You want drivers to pull over wasting more gas and time. 
Text you within a few minutes or you're canceling.
Park the car and go find you? 
You need a different service plain and simple.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Special note: three dots is a pause...

Is it just me...

Or as well spoken As You Are

This sure seems to be something...

that would be made much easier

By a simple phone call to the driver...

I would be more than happy and willing to help...

When I know what's involved...

You tip idea is spot on...

Best of luck to you...

And kudos to your text to speech translator...

Rakos

Out of respect for your disability I will not be posting a monkey picture...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just communicate your needs. just like in you're day to day life some will help and some will not help.

Hopefully, in your day to day life and with Uber, the ratio of people willing to help to not help is high. I'd like to believe most will be helpful.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Iann said:


> In my state you absolutely cannot text while driving even at a red light or a stop sign.
> Here 3rd ticket of using a cell phone while driving is a punishable offense of 10 years of possible jail time.


That point is definitely fair. That's a different law than what we have around here. You can't text and drive here, but you could definitely pull over to do a quick Siri dictation. Would a phone call be better, because then it could be hands free? That said, I realize some people don't have hands free devices either so it's not a catch all.


Iann said:


> You said earlier the Uber Assist would be too much of a hassle as with the other services available that are TRAINED for this.[/QUOTE
> That, my friend, I did not say.
> I spoke of very limited availability. I use whatever is available, whenever it's available, but I cannot use something beyond it's availability.
> 
> ...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Caturria said:


> That point is definitely fair. That's a different law than what we have around here. You can't text and drive here, but you could definitely pull over to do a quick Siri dictation. Would a phone call be better, because then it could be hands free? That said, I realize some people don't have hands free devices either so it's not a catch all.


Just give it a try, i have faith in humanity. It sounds like you already know this but communication is absolutely essential.

As far as call or text.... drivers will be pretty evenly split on their opinions. You can simply let the driver know via text and ask of he prefers a phone call.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> As far as call or text.... drivers will be pretty evenly split on their opinions. .


I personally prefer getting texted by pax than calls, in fact if pax call me I usually send them a message requesting they use text.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Do you know if Uber records all of the phone calls that go through their system for evidentiary value?
That said I wouldn't rely exclusively on their internal records and on them taking the time to pull them. I could record the calls myself, but no doubt asking for permission to record a phone call would start me off on a really bad foot and get me cancelled.
The advantage to text is that it leaves a paper trail, without the legal considerations that recording voice calls can create.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I have given a couple rides to solo blind riders, it wasn’t an issue, tho it helped that both rides were from a casino to another casino, so staff at both helped rider to and from car.

I would have no problem with ride. Only thing that hinder me is the parking. If I can’t park legally, to come inside then I would have to cancel, if you are able to get to a place that i would be able to park. It would help out a lot.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

I wouldn't go to a place where there was a parking issue anyway unless someone was going with me and staying with me. Fare grounds or something? I always call a place to ask about environmental concerns before I ever go there on my own. If I did somehow get into a place where there was no immediate parking I suspect I'd have bigger issues than whether or not you'd pick me up. Paratransit might not even do.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I personally prefer getting texted by pax than calls, in fact if pax call me I usually send them a message requesting they use text.


Same here...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Please allow me to also reveal something I didn't think was necessary earlier on. Since a couple of people mentioned service dogs... I am allergic to pretty much any animal fir hair. From cats to dogs to rabbits to horses, fir = breathing problems. It's like a perpetual head cold, but the congestion is beyond what the common cold typically delivers. If I'm in a confined space with an animal for 24 hours, it starts and doesn't stop until the animal is gone. That's why I don't have a guide dog.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

One thing i would advise to get the best service possible immediately is to offer the tip upfront

after you explain the steps you may need help with, acknowledge that the driver is going above and beyond what an uber driver is required to do and say that you have $10 tip for your assistance.

At the very end of the text, also outline specifically "if this is not acceptable let me know and I will cancel immediately"

That May get more people willing to help.

If you text me that and I knew everything up front, I may do it.

Ive had one blind passenger before. He was led to my car by someone at the restaurant. When we arrived at his house, he asked that I pull in to the left side of the driveway. I did. He thanked me, exited my vehicle and with the assistance of his feeling stick, he navigated efficiently to his front door and went inside.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Please allow me to also reveal something I didn't think was necessary earlier on. Since a couple of people mentioned service dogs... I am allergic to pretty much any animal fir hair. From cats to dogs to rabbits to horses, fir = breathing problems. It's like a perpetual head cold, but the congestion is beyond what the common cold typically delivers. If I'm in a confined space with an animal for 24 hours, it starts and doesn't stop until the animal is gone. That's why I don't have a guide dog.


You should see an allergist and try getting shots. I have severe asthma and the regular docs are useless. I'm allergic to almost every inhalent there is (trees, grasses, weeds, molds, dogs, cats, horses, dust mites, cockroaches...etc.). The shots take about 6 months before you suddenly realize they're working.

My asthma was never under control until I went to an allergist. FYI I have pets. You tend to build up a tolerance to your own. So at home I'm fine, but when I take one to the vet I sneeze and cough the whole time, even despite the shots (it's just so much allergen at once). If you did get a dog, you likely would not stay as allergic to it.

If that's the only reason to not have a guide dog if I were you I'd go to an allergist, get shots for a year, and try hanging out a friend's house who has a dog. Spend a lot of time there and see if you build up a tolerance, and/or the shots are helping. Then you might be able to actually get a guide dog and get used to it. The training might be tough, because there'll be other dogs around, but one in your house might well work out just fine.

I grew up in a town in England with a large guide dog training facility. There were blind people training with dogs everywhere in town all the time. I volunteered at the facility. I'm not unaware of the difficulties you could have in a strange place. I would suggest if you're in an unfamiliar area to ask for help if you need it from someone already around. If I were in a restaurant and a blind person asked me to take them to the curb to wait for their Uber, I'd be fine with that. But as a driver there are too many scams, too many pax looking for a reason to complain, too many liability issues. I'm not going looking for someone and leaving my car. Plus, you may be somewhere where we can't park and not even realize it. I think at your house or a friend's (they can help) you should not need me to go knock on your door. Asking for help is one thing, but I think you're asking (at least in your original post) for more than you should expect.

FYI on the tip clarification, $5 or 25% is perfect. Here in Houston 25% of a minimum fare is about $1.25. That's just wrong. Especially when the driver is only getting $2.29 or so of the $6 fare. If you really want the driver to be willing to make extra effort I would SAY tip will be at least $5. Because when I see "tip", "take care of you", "make it worth your while" I never believe it will happen, and if it does it's usually $1.

I don't mind pax texting me while I'm driving. But I won't read it most times until I arrive. In the town I live in (outside of Houston) it's $500 if you do anything on your phone while driving (except call 911). So I won't even touch it and although the text will pop up briefly, I can't read it while driving.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

@steveK2016 the point about stopping at the left side of the driveway is paramount. When you've lived somewhere for any length of time you mussel memorize it.
Were this a large apartment complex where you could happen to get one of several hundred parking spots and there are hundreds of cars parked, pulling in and out I can assure you that 30 seconds to bring the client to the door secures you a nice tip. If it doesn't, I have no problem admitting the client is a dink.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


There was a young blind woman I used to drive from time to time. The first time was when I first started, so I was a bit less cynical than I am now about the job.

She or her boyfriend (depending on who's account was being used) would call and explain her limited vision, and ask me to meet her at the front door. Since each time I picked her up I was able to find a parking space or the street was quiet enough to double park without an issue, I was able to do this.

I would meet her at the door, place my arm somewhere convenient for her to take it and tell her where it was and guide her to the car. I usually took her to the VA Hospital complex (she lost her vision in the Middle East), and she would text ahead and someine would meet us there.

The issues I can see now are parking and going into a building. While you may be a perfectly lovely individual, not everyone is, and this gig isn't the safest in the world. We don't discriminate against the disabled by thinking that simply because you are disabled means you can't have criminal intentions.

That's not to say some won't take it. If you want to improve those odds, tell the driver two things... the destination and the tip amount, in cash, that you're paying. If it's a minimum fare ride, you may need to increase the tip. We hear a lot of lies from passengers saying they're going to tip in the app. Enough that most of us go into a complete state of shock if they actually do.

I wish you well.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

I regularly pick up and a blind school in Miami it's about once every three days. They always order LUX SUV, yes it's a higher rate than X car but they get a higher level of service.

I make sure the right customers in the car I make sure the seatbelt is buckled and they're showen to the front door of their house .

Yes they pay a little more but they get a lot more .


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The issues I can see now are parking and going into a building. While you may be a perfectly lovely individual, not everyone is, and this gig isn't the safest in the world. We don't discriminate against the disabled by thinking that simply because you are disabled means you can't have criminal intentions.[/QUOTE
> That's true and fair. The concern of possible criminal intent I'm sure is a mutual fear between passengers and drivers alike. I read that fake Uber driver accounts can be purchased from a market place on the dark web (which is no surprise), so the fear from my end is real as well when the app can give no indication of who you're dealing with.
> 
> 
> ...





Brian-drives said:


> I regularly pick up and a blind school in Miami it's about once every three days. They always order LUX SUV, yes it's a higher rate than X car but they get a higher level of service.
> 
> I make sure the right customers in the car I make sure the seatbelt is buckled and they're showen to the front door of their house .
> 
> Yes they pay a little more but they get a lot more .


Is it classified as Uber Assist as well?
I went to a blind school as well. Kinda miss those days, they were fun.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Update:
To those who suggest either Uber Select or Uber Assist, strangely, I can find no evidence that anything besides Uber X exists in my hometown, which having given it thought, I'm going to reveal as being Hamilton, Ontario.
Keeping in mind that Canada is metric, and the Canadian dollar is worth about $0.75 USD, Uber X is rated at $0.90 CAD (approx $0.69 USD as of the time of this posting) per kilometre (0.62 miles).
The taxi rate is $1.80 CAD per kilometre.
If select exists, it doesn't show up on Uber's fare estimator for Hamilton or seemingly anywhere else on their website.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Update:
> To those who suggest either Uber Select or Uber Assist, strangely, I can find no evidence that anything besides Uber X exists in my hometown, which having given it thought, I'm going to reveal as being Hamilton, Ontario.
> Keeping in mind that Canada is metric, and the Canadian dollar is worth about $0.75 USD, Uber X is rated at $0.90 CAD (approx $0.69 USD as of the time of this posting) per kilometre (0.62 miles).
> The taxi rate is $1.80 CAD per kilometre.
> If select exists, it doesn't show up on Uber's fare estimator for Hamilton or seemingly anywhere else on their website.


Yes, it looks like only Uber X is available there.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


I have driven several blind passengers and not one of them has ever presented themselves as helpless as you seem to be claiming yourself to be. Why would you not be outside waiting or at the door so that when you get the notice that your driver has arrived you can step outside to where the driver can see you? I have always gotten a text saying the pax was blind so I knew to help as necessary. This has never gone beyond getting out and offering my arm to direct them to the car. I ensure that we both understand exactly where they want to be dropped off an get out to make sure they get onto the curb safely. Beyond they are fully capable of getting from point A to point B. If you need more assistance than that you should not be calling a ride share service.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have driven several blind passengers and not one of them has ever presented themselves as helpless as you seem to be claiming yourself to be. Why would you not be outside waiting or at the door so that when you get the notice that your driver has arrived you can step outside to where the driver can see you? I have always gotten a text saying the pax was blind so I knew to help as necessary. This has never gone beyond getting out and offering my arm to direct them to the car. I ensure that we both understand exactly where they want to be dropped off an get out to make sure they get onto the curb safely. Beyond they are fully capable of getting from point A to point B. If you need more assistance than that you should not be calling a ride share service.


I am not claiming to be helpless, and what you just described is all I'm asking for. Except I need service that is door to door. I didn't realize you would get a notification upon arrival, I guess I just assumed you would be expected to watch for the vehicle to pull up. If the app notifies you then that makes matters a little simpler. If I'm going somewhere that I'm not extremely familiar with then I need to be connected with someone at the destination who can assist me further (that's why I mentioned being guided to the counter/desk). Familiar point A to familiar point B is no problem. Familiar point A to less familiar point B, assistance to a counter is much appreciated. Less familiar point A to familiar point B, guidance to your vehicle from the door is much appreciated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If this were to occur in Washington, D.C., the major problem would be that the driver have a place to leave the vehicle while he assisted you. I do not know how the police or parking summons writers are in Hamilton, but, in Washington, they will issue a parking summons to a driver who is assisting blind, handicapped or elderly passengers. If you can get the proof, though, the Magistrate or, a judge will dismiss the summons, but, that requires time (*READ: **MONEY*).

There was one case, here, where a cab driver received a parking summons while he was assisting an elderly lady. He fought it, and , the Magistrates upheld it, so he fought it in regular court, A police officer rather than a summons writer issued the summons, so the judge called in the police officer. The driver had his ducks in a row. The judge not only dismissed the summons, but excoriated that police officer for even issuing it.

The point is that here, you would have a hard time getting all of the service that you require. Uber pays such garbage rates that one parking summons could wipe out half of your daily earnings, if not more.

Perhaps in Hamilton, the police and summons writers are better about it.

I do not k now if it is available in Hamilton, but there is a taxi application called "Curb". It is available free in the Google Play Store. You can use it to summon a taxi or, if you hail a Curb taxi, you can use it to pay.

For my part, as long as there was no danger of receiving a parking summons, I would do what you ask.

Please understand that much of the reason that you are getting responses that might seem inhuman to you is that Uber mistreats its drivers. The drivers must do what they can to make a dollar. Call it dishonest if you must, but, consider that example that Uber gives to the drivers.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

How does ADA paratransit work there? (Washington).
They have to be able to park at a pickup point for the purposes of going in and assisting their client out.
I understand as well about Uber mistreating it's workers. It seems like most large businesses today either mistreat their customers, employees or both to unfairly get ahead. Believe me, I've heard tons of stories from Paratransit drivers about unfairly low pay and abuse from their employer, and said employer is usually the city itself. Do they sometimes take it out on us (the clients)? You better believe they do.
I'd be the last person in the world to think less of someone for expressing resentment towards a large corporation over ill treatment. So I get it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Brian-drives said:


> I regularly pick up and a blind school in Miami it's about once every three days. They always order LUX SUV, yes it's a higher rate than X car but they get a higher level of service.
> 
> I make sure the right customers in the car I make sure the seatbelt is buckled and they're showen to the front door of their house .
> 
> Yes they pay a little more but they get a lot more .


Compared with Uberx they pay a LOT more, not a little more.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

What usually is the difference between X and Select pricing? How does Select typically compare to the market's standard taxi rates?


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll start by saying that I have a special place in my heart for blind people because of the help a blind woman gave to my mother when she was a teenager - the kind of help that has had positive effects for generations.

I've had exactly one blind passenger. He required assistance but didn't say so ahead of time. I didn't mind that and honestly if he had sent me a message to that effect it would have made me think that his marginal passenger rating was from drivers who didn't want to be bothered. It was a slow day though, so I accepted his request despite the iffy rating. It turns out his rating was well deserved. He was repeatedly rude and demanding and I 1-starred him.

That said, I'd be happy to accommodate your request as you described it, as long as that's reasonable for both your pickup and drop off locations.

As others have pointed out the app will notify you when your driver arrives. I understand your desire to preserve documentation of your conversation, but I would strongly suggest that you call instead. The driver app will read passenger texts to the driver. But responding by text is dangerous for the driver. I would have questions about your pickup and drop off locations and that's not a conversation that can be had safely by text while driving. Your driver may already be moving when you send your message, and I have canceled on riders simply because I couldn't handle their messaging (sometimes even a phone call) while also navigating to them. That's just the way it is - I'm not being a jerk, I just can't always handle a rider who isn't going to fit the usual pattern (as indicated by sending a message or calling). Just try again until you get someone who will take your call.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Prius Mike said:


> I'll start by saying that I have a special place in my heart for blind people because of the help a blind woman gave to my mother when she was a teenager - the kind of help that has had positive effects for generations.


If you don't mind me asking, was the help you speak of an emergency kidney, liver, blood or other life saving donation? That's what it sounds like from your description.
Also, a personal thank you from me for not letting your one experience with an ill behaved blind person affect your image of us collectively.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Caturria said:


> If you don't mind me asking, was the help you speak of an emergency kidney, liver, blood or other life saving donation


Yes, I do consider it to be life saving. She became involved in my mother's life in a way that brought her much-needed stability. The woman has now passed away, but our families share a special bond to this day. 


Caturria said:


> Also, a personal thank you from me for not letting g your one experience with an ill behaved blind person affect your image of us collectively.


That's kind of you to say, but I'm not about to let one 10-minute trip color my view of all other people who happen to share a single trait with him. Aside from the woman I referred to, I got to know one other blind person well. I'm delighted to have known them both.

For that matter, even though probably I won't encounter that passenger again, I try not to let that one bad experience with him to determine my image of him as a whole person. He just wasn't a very good passenger that day for me (and apparently for other drivers as well).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Sydney Uber,
> We have taxis of course, as well as a social safety net mechanism known as paratransit. I don't know if that's something you have in Australia, but what it means in these parts is a municipally subsidized extension of the local public transit system which offers advanced booking door to door transportation services to people with disabilities. Naturally that's what you're supposed to use, but it's an advanced booking service (24 hours to 7 days in advance) which is granted on a first come, first serve basis.
> Sometimes you just won't be fortunate enough to secure a ride when you need it, and sometimes mistakes happen which can cause you to lose a booked ride you thought you had. In such a circumstance, the alternative has traditionally been taxi service.
> If Uber rates are typically a little bit lower than taxi rates then it's something I want to consider. I wouldn't pay surge pricing that exceeded the local taxi rates, because there would be no reason not to call a cab in such a circumstance.
> Taxi is a safe fallback, because they're required to provide assistance to special needs customers. Uber would be a nice alternative if it proved at least as viable as paratransit.


Yes here in NSW there is a Subsidy Scheme system which issues dockets to disabled individuals that can be used in any Taxi Cab. It pays 50% of the metered fare. Still not made available to users who choose private hire or UBERX.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Do you know if Uber records all of the phone calls that go through their system for evidentiary value?
> That said I wouldn't rely exclusively on their internal records and on them taking the time to pull them. I could record the calls myself, but no doubt asking for permission to record a phone call would start me off on a really bad foot and get me cancelled.
> The advantage to text is that it leaves a paper trail, without the legal considerations that recording voice calls can create.


 Ontario has a one party consent law. So you can record a conversation you have with someone without telling them. I've been recording my calls for years even before Uber.


Caturria said:


> What usually is the difference between X and Select pricing? How does Select typically compare to the market's standard taxi rates?


 Select and taxi rates here are almost identical. Like someone and my first post pointed out was you get better quality service.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I have picked up folks in the past with where various accommodations are needed. I have always treated all with courtesy and respect as they are no different than you and me. 

I agree with those who say they will try to make the experience as easy as possible for you while not putting our own concerns at risk. 

Yes, if you are in a cafe and let me know in advance that I’d have to go in and direct you to my car or in house and let me know I had to ring your doorbell, I will do that. I feel that a little courtesy can go a long way. Just don’t keep me waiting too long or you, too, will be subject to a cancel fee.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> I have picked up folks in the past with where various accommodations are needed. I have always treated all with courtesy and respect as they are no different than you and me.
> 
> I agree with those who say they will try to make the experience as easy as possible for you while not putting our own concerns at risk.
> 
> Yes, if you are in a cafe and let me know in advance that I'd have to go in and direct you to my car or in house and let me know I had to ring your doorbell, I will do that. I feel that a little courtesy can go a long way. Just don't keep me waiting too long or you, too, will be subject to a cancel fee.


I've asked Paratransit drivers this many times; how long did it take me from the time you pulled in to the time I was loaded in your vehicle ready to go. (They have a five minute policy as well). The response I get is usually around 2 minutes 30 seconds, but that includes them parking as well. If they take the time to update their logs before coming in I might get a response more like 3 minutes 30 seconds, but that's not all me because they took time to do paperwork.
Personally, do you have a black and white definition of too long? For instance, you're picking up a senior who has just come off dialysis. They had a paratransit booked home but because they didn't get off the dialysis machine in time they missed it and are now calling you so they can get home. Given the condition some of these people are in they may be physically incapable of standing outside waiting for you, and may literally have to rest every few steps.
I realize this is purely hypothetical, but it's a real possibility. Many paratransit people say that while the rule exists for a good reason they would find it evil to just leave someone like that standing there because of something well beyond their control when they have no other options and so they just won't do it. Then they lament about the ones who are still in the checkout line at a store waiting to pay for what they bought, and those are obviously a different bird altogether as you know when your ride is coming and should be ready.
Where would you draw the line in such a case (the former)?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I have driven those who needed extra time to get out. Even those without a disability. It’s okay with me as long as I am made aware of it in advance. There’s a difference between those who make you wait because they don’t respect you and those who make you wait because they need special accommodation.

Seasoned drivers know the difference between the two.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> There's a difference between those who make you wait because they don't respect you and those who make you wait because they need special accommodation.
> 
> Seasoned drivers know the difference between the two.


I agree. but knowing the difference and caring about it are too very different things.
Some of the things I've witnessed paratransit drivers do (remember it's shared ride, you pick up and drop off others before you yourself get dropped off, so you witness much of the goings on) have left me shaking my head and pondering the state of humanity. Then there are the ones who do something surprisingly thoughtful, which also leaves you pondering the state of humanity.
It sure is a puzzling world.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I am not claiming to be helpless, and what you just described is all I'm asking for. Except I need service that is door to door. I didn't realize you would get a notification upon arrival, I guess I just assumed you would be expected to watch for the vehicle to pull up. If the app notifies you then that makes matters a little simpler. If I'm going somewhere that I'm not extremely familiar with then I need to be connected with someone at the destination who can assist me further (that's why I mentioned being guided to the counter/desk). Familiar point A to familiar point B is no problem. Familiar point A to less familiar point B, assistance to a counter is much appreciated. Less familiar point A to familiar point B, guidance to your vehicle from the door is much appreciated.


You need to be the one to make arrangements to travel to unfamiliar locations. The ride share will take you curb to curb an it's up to you to have someone meet you there. There are private car services that might serve you better if you nee that kind of personalized services. Driver get paid nothing while waiting or while assisting you after arrival. You need to make these arrangements for have enough cash on hand to give the driver BEFORE he takes the required time to get you to or from the non-rideshare portion of your trip.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You keep comparing rideshare and Paratransit. They are totally different, Paratransit drivers are usually paid by the hour, while rideshare drivers are only paid by trip, basically if our wheels aren’t turning, we are losing money.

So in saying that, communication is key. Most of us are more than willing to wait a few extra minutes, Go to the door and other minor details if you communicate and are ready to go. We can’t afford to wait longer than that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP,

Firstly, know that there are many many trolls that come on UP and play out all sorts of games with Users here. So, some of the early responses you received would probably be due to a couple members assuming such. I've read entire thread and viewed your **True Blind* Let's Play [Zelda OoT 01/46] Listening in 3D inside the Deku Tree* video - Amazing you are!

On to my answer of your main question. Uber portrays itself as the _Do All Solution_ for transportation needs. It is NOT. As you have mentioned, UberASSIST is very limited and not a great option, more importantly UberX is, at best, a very hit and miss option for transportation needs, in general. A passenger can experience numerous issues when using UberX. From unsafe cars, to limited language skills of driver, dirty cars, bad drivers, criminal drivers, unscrupulous drivers, etc.

I do not believe UberX is a good solution for you. Simply because it uses drivers, in many cases, that should not be driving the public for payment. And Uber pays the good drivers so poorly, that they quickly become _jaded and/or negative_ in many cases. As bad a reputation as Taxis have, I think they are your best option when ParaTransit not available. Uber is an inferior product in your situation. On a side note: In answer to your 'What is cost for Select?' question...typically Select is similar to price of Taxis in the market they are in - however, a Taxi is still better, simply for the reason that they are Regulated and required to help with disabled persons.

Have you heard of Drew Lynch on YouTube? He does videos to raise awareness about real Service Animals. Funny guy, just went to get a link to his channel and ironically this is his current video. Enjoy~


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


Way too long of a post. 
Yawwwwn!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Caturria said:


> reg barclay , no rude or nasty here. I give as good as I get.
> If you did as you say you would, I'd make sure you enjoy riding with me. If you did what Iann proposed (agree to help and not do so to steal a cancellation fee), it wouldn't end well. It would end with a report to Uber and mugshots going in to the local newspaper. I know that sounds like uber jackass, but I know how to defend myself.


But you don't seem to know the local paper isn't going to publish a "mugshot".
I would do all that you ask only if there is a place that I can legally park


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> viewed your


Hi,
That is not my video.
For a little backstory on that, there were two of us who publicly displayed success in completing Ocarina of Time while blind; myself, and another gamer called MegaTGarrett and that's who you saw.
Our stories and methods were quite different.
I found people online who were passionate speed runners of the game who assisted me through writing of special instruction sets which allowed me to navigate the world, while I could kill the enemies using sound alone. Most of this was done in about seven months.
While I was born blind, I believe that Mr. Garrett had vision earlier in life, thus granting him a more accurate concept of how things look. As such, he was able to complete the game with less assistance navigating the world (which is impressive), but it took him a little more trial and error (save states) to kill the bosses and it took him five years to complete the entire game.
We excel in different areas, but both of us achieved the same goal and hopefully spread a little awareness in the process.
As per the forum rules I cannot post a link until I've been registered a full 48 hours, so I'll come back and post it later tonight (or please remind me if I forget).


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your best bet would be to find one driver and hire them out directly. Give that driver your weekly schedule and see if that fits for him. I don't know Canadian laws, but see if that drive could apply for a handicap placard. This will be a win/win situation for you both. I know that there is the insurance issue, but if you two can become "friends" then the driver is just helping you out for a little gas money.


I was going to say this as well. You need one personal driver.

If I lived there, I'd do it for you. None of that stuff would bother me at all-especially if you're friendly, respectful and tip.

I would never give a low rating for disability-related accommodations. (If a pax is a rude jerk, I will regardless of any other conditions, however. ). Any driver could choose not to accept the ride and move on. It's all about the expectations of both parties: some drivers are thinking, "I don't get paid enough for this/this is not my job/not what rideshare is for." The passenger is in a bind and is using the options available to him/her, compensating fairly (from his perspective,) but is not understanding the perspective of the Driver.

OP, use paratransit or medical transportation whenever possible. They get paid hourly in most cases and are trained/experienced in this.

If you must use rideshare, just be upfront with the drivers , allow tons of extra time to get to your destination in case a couple of them cancel on you, and always tip for the extra unpaid time and effort involved in your fare. Good luck!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Iann said:


> It's fairly simple.
> If you are at the pin you're getting picked up 95% of the time from me.
> And yes you are causing hardship.
> In my state you absolutely cannot text while driving even at a red light or a stop sign.
> ...


As a retired nurse and general humanitarian I would do my personal best. But texts/calls while driving I will ignore. If clarification is necessary, it's not worth the $3.37 I get for taking you halfway across town.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Cklw said:


> You keep comparing rideshare and Paratransit.


Yes. Yes this. I compare Uber to Paratransit because at least in Hamilton they're about to become one in the same. Darts has announced plans to start using Uber. They might have implemented those plans already. Thankfully I'm away from Hamilton for a few months, hopefully they realize this is not the correct way to get costs down, drop it and try something else.

Previously, they used two different groups of drivers. One group were hired by the company and the others were contracted. The in house employees are paid by the hour while the contract drivers are payed per trip commission. Not per mile, not per kilometre, but by trip irrespective of distance. Those commissions are ridiculously low ($4 and change) so those drivers have to make 4 trips in an hour to surpass Ontario's minimum wage. Given how Paratransit works this is far from a given.
Needless to say, these two groups hate each other. They blame each other, they resent each other. It's just par for the course when two groups of people do the same job for the same company and make drastically different wages.
The demand for service keeps increasing, and so Darts is forced to find new ways of accommodating demand while keeping costs at bay. The city would never condone their use of Uber, but the service is city funded (not city run) so they might have no say in the matter until the contract is up.
Since the passenger doesn't know what kind of vehicle is coming for them, we can't convey our needs to the driver except by having notes applied to our accounts by the office in advance. Presumably the transit service would have some means of getting the notes on our passenger profiles to the driver -- even in the case of Uber -- but no obligation to assist means more passengers being left behind, with no means for transit to fact check.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Yes. Yes this. I compare Uber to Paratransit because at least in Hamilton they're about to become one in the same. Darts has announced plans to start using Uber. They might have implemented those plans already. Thankfully I'm away from Hamilton for a few months, hopefully they realize this is not the correct way to get costs down, drop it and try something else.
> 
> Previously, they used two different groups of drivers. One group were hired by the company and the others were contracted. The in house employees are paid by the hour while the contract drivers are payed per trip commission. Not per mile, not per kilometre, but by trip irrespective of distance. Those commissions are ridiculously low ($4 and change) so those drivers have to make 4 trips in an hour to surpass Ontario's minimum wage. Given how Paratransit works this is far from a given.
> Needless to say, these two groups hate each other. They blame each other, they resent each other. It's just par for the course when two groups of people do the same job for the same company and make drastically different wages.
> ...


This is scary. They are absolutely NOT the same. I feel for any person with extraordinary medical needs who would have to depend on a rideshare Driver for transportation.

Rideshare drivers don't have the tools or experience necessary to deal with: elderly dialysis patients 3 times a week; or folding down a wheelchair and safely helping a patient into the vehicle; or knowing how to handle bodily fluids. NO. NO. NO

There are plenty of professional Uber/Lyft drivers out there, who could handle this-I'm sure there are even ex-medical/paratransit ridershare drivers who switched due to market conditions. But what if this patient gets a regular, 19-year-Old part-timer trying to earn beer money while on break from college? What if some dumb kid hurts an elderly sick lady trying to help her in the vehicle?

Just...NO!


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> This is scary. They are absolutely NOT the same. I feel for any person with extraordinary medical needs who would have to depend on a rideshare Driver for transportation.
> 
> Rideshare drivers don't have the tools or experience necessary to deal with: elderly dialysis patients 3 times a week; or folding down a wheelchair and safely helping a patient into the vehicle; or knowing how to handle bodily fluids. NO. NO. NO
> 
> ...


I agree. but they will do this.
To be fair, I think they would at least have enough common sense to only use it for passengers who are classified as ambulatory and relatively low maintenance. In other words, people like me.
Since there's no Uber Wav or Assist in Hamilton, they wouldn't be able to use Uber for wheelchair clients. Anybody else might be considered fair game though. If it works out 50 percent of the time I wouldn't be surprised if they keep it. Maybe the best possible outcome would be if all of the Uber drivers did us a favour and cancel/no showed every single Darts client. That way all of the inevitable frustration would happen all in one short period of time, complaints would skyrocket and they'd be forced to drop the idea in the void where it belongs.
but I digress. The paratransit offices tend to simply not get it. There are a fair number of good drivers and a fair number of bad ones as well, but passengers and drivers alike say the office is clueless and they simply don't care as long as they're on track to receive a funding increase.
How would you guys respond if your district decided to start using your service for paratransit clients?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Caturria said:


> @Uber's Guber yeah, Uber Assist is definitely something I'd go for. I've heard that the number of drivers who do it is such a small percentage as to be almost non-existent, so it might not work so well in the kind of pinch I'm talking about.
> Normally I use paratransit (a municipally funded extension of the public transit system which cators to riders with disabilities). That works well enough most of the time, but it requires significant advanced booking on a first come, first serve basis, and sometimes you're just not fortunate enough to be the first to come.
> When that happens, it's a taxi, an option like Uber, or thou shall not exit thy residence today.


You sound like a pretty amazing person. I wish I was in Ontario - I'd volunteer to drive you anywhere you needed simply based on your original post and your subsequent responses.

I hope everything works out. I feel like you'll have good luck with Ubering; Canadians as a whole are such kind people that I find it hard to imagine any Canadian Uber driver would pull any B.S. like some commenters here have mentioned.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You sound like a pretty amazing person. I wish I was in Ontario - I'd volunteer to drive you anywhere you needed simply based on your original post and your subsequent responses.


That means a lot to me. Confession: I'm a grown man and I just teared up in a cafe after reading that. I wish there was at least one person in my local world who would say something like that.
I would never ask you for a ride and then not do something to compensate. I would at least buy you a coffee or help with gas. Heaven knows I'm a perfectly imperfect human, but as someone who sometimes has to rely on kindness from others just to survive you learn early on that biting the hand that feeds you is a Nono.


Julescase said:


> I hope everything works out. I feel like you'll have good luck with Ubering; Canadians as a whole are such kind people that I find it hard to imagine any Canadian Uber driver would pull any B.S. like some commenters here have mentioned.


Yeah, poutine does have that effect on people...
In all seriousness, I agree with this for the most part. I'm so lucky to live in Canada with such wonderful people. Please forgive me however as I lead into another of my signature long dissertations.
None of the 'bs' I've seen proposed here is different from what I've experienced firsthand as a paratransit pax. I've read a lot of the recent threads here in the stories and complaints forums, and I swear if you replaced every reference to 'Uber' on this site with 'Darts' or 'PT', I'd be almost convinced you were talking about my world.
The things drivers suggest each other to do to pax they don't care for, the sarcasm, the cynicism, the politics, the injustices committed against drivers by the company, all of these things are alive and well in the paratransit world too.
I've experienced paratransit drivers who pull up, wait their five minutes in the van/bus and leave (even though assisting the client is their mandate, they just tell the office they couldn't find me and the office doesn't have time to fact check).
I've experienced drivers who will literally pull my hand off their arm and leave saying time's up, when the reason time's up is because they had to go to the bathroom before coming to get me and they wouldn't take it into account.
I've had drivers who just don't show up at all, and drivers who show up earlier than they're allowed to and leave after five minutes anyway.
Say something they don't like and some might just drop you at a wrong house (I've seen that one proposed here too).
All that said, I've had amazingly kind ones as well.
So I'm not sure how Uber would compare to that mixed bag of amazing, horrible and neutral experiences. I still might try it on my on, but if I ever had an experience where a driver agreed to help through text/call but didn't mean it and took a cancel fee from me, and Uber didn't accept my evidence and refund me, I'd delete the app (but not before giving my anti Uber city council some more ammunition).
With Darts delegating some of it's workload to Uber anyway I guess I'll find out whether I initiate it or not.
Uber is just a means of transportation, while paratransit is a full blown lifestyle.
I guess I'd better wrap this up since my paratransit could arrive anywhere within the next half hour to pick me up. Thank you again for that very kind post.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian-drives said:


> I regularly pick up and a blind school in Miami it's about once every three days. They always order LUX SUV, yes it's a higher rate than X car but they get a higher level of service.
> 
> I make sure the right customers in the car I make sure the seatbelt is buckled and they're showen to the front door of their house .
> 
> Yes they pay a little more but they get a lot more .


Best reply.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

I would like to invite my fellow Hamiltonian members, Centauro and MUGATS to chime in on this thread.
If you have the time and wouldn't mind, your replies would be the most valuable of all since you might actually be the ones getting a ping from me. Anyone else as well, if you're in Hamilton please consider responding to the various topics of discussion which have taken place here.

Thanks so much.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Order Uber Select and promise a tip of at least $5. Then I'd gladly assist. I would cancel if it's X or Pool. 
Uber has upfront pricing. I will go a few extra miles if it takes the same amount of time as the shortest. You will not pay extra but I will earn more and Uber will take less


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Order Uber Select and promise a tip of at least $5. Then I'd gladly assist. I would cancel if it's X or Pool.
> Uber has upfront pricing. I will go a few extra miles if it takes the same amount of time as the shortest. You will not pay extra but I will earn more and Uber will take less


Select doesn't exist in Hamilton, sadly.
If select did exist and it's pricing was the same as the taxi rates I would choose the taxi for the legal guarantee of assistance it offers.
If I could order X (which is all that exists in my city anyway), the lower rates warrant the risk of possibly not getting assistance.
Even if select was some 10 percent less than the local taxi I would take the risk, but even getting refused assistance 10 percent of the time would make the price of a taxi totally worth it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Select doesn't exist in Hamilton, sadly.
> If select did exist and it's pricing was the same as the taxi rates I would choose the taxi for the legal guarantee of assistance it offers.
> If I could order X (which is all that exists in my city anyway), the lower rates warrant the risk of possibly not getting assistance.
> Even if select was some 10 percent less than the local taxi I would take the risk, but even getting refused assistance 10 percent of the time would make the price of a taxi totally worth it.


The problem with Uber is that you actually want to pay for a higher level of service and guarantee that the driver assists you. Uber X drivers likely will not assist you because the incentive is not there. You need to provide the incentive up front


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> The problem with Uber is that you actually want to pay for a higher level of service and guarantee that the driver assists you.


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this portion of your post.
Are you saying that Uber Select drivers and above have a mandate to assist like taxi cabs do, such that ordering select + $5 tip = actual guarantee?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this portion of your post.
> Are you saying that Uber Select drivers and above have a mandate to assist like taxi cabs do, such that ordering select + $5 tip = actual guarantee?


The people that drive these vehicles and this type of service are used to doing a bit more, usually.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

yeah.
nickd8775's post makes unclear use of the word guarantee.
Do you mean simply that you yourself would assist under these conditions, or that select being luxury service that Uber would expect nothing less from you?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd coax a three legged deaf Giraffe with rabies into my Prius if it was going to the airport.
Some drivers are destination biased. If you're taking a long trip - tell your driver your destination upon first contact it could save you and your driver time.

The number one solution is to tell your driver you'll tip in cash - and do it. I wish it wasn't.
Unless you've done something egregious, a fair cash tip always means 5 stars.

1.) Call. Please do not text me while driving.
2.) Stars are not a selling point. Tip your driver. (If your using Uber your driver doesn't know if you've tipped or not until AFTER they rate you if you tip in-app. If you tip in-app on Uber, I rate you as if you've stiffed me because everyone does. Lyft you have 24 hours to tip and drivers have 24 hours to change ratings. My suggestion is ASAP.)
3.) Do your driver the same favor you ask. Blind or not, you are capable of being outside of your residence/coffee shop. I'm not shouting your name into Starbucks.
4.) You're going to need to ask sighted folks if the location you're requesting pick up from has safe and legal parking in bounty.

Every single blind person I know uses technology just as adeptly as I do. Uber texts passengers when their driver is close. (I'm assuming you use Accessibility features to use your phone and read/send messages.) If you can't be by the curb, at least be outside of your door in an obvious location. This is not unreasonable to ask in a residential neighborhood (i.e. house) where parking is not an issue. If you live in an apartment complex/urban environment, I suggest getting a sighted friend or aide to help you learn how to get in and out of your complex confidently and independently - regardless of taking Ubers.

I'd like to think of myself as middle path. I wouldn't shuffle you, especially if you disclose the circumstances (i.e. being blind). Within reason I'd lead you to and from the car in a well-lit or very well-populated place. For personal safety reasons (I'm female), even in the most affluent neighborhoods I would not exit my car in the dark to help anyone. If I don't feel comfortable, I'll eat the cancel.

I wish I didn't have to say this.* If you're going to disclose to your driver that you're blind and especially if you're female: TAKE SAFETY PRECAUTIONS. *Follow along with google maps on your phone (earbud in) and share your GPS location with a trusted friend/family member. Carry mace, and understand how to use it and how NOT to use it (blindness doesn't affect how much that stuff sucks).


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I'd coax a three legged deaf Giraffe with rabies into my Prius if it was going to the airport.
> Some drivers are destination biased. If you're taking a long trip - tell your driver your destination upon first contact it could save you and your driver time.
> 
> The number one solution is to tell your driver you'll tip in cash - and do it. I wish it wasn't.
> ...


Thank you for this insightful post.
You mentioned going to the airport:
Having been given a generous cash tip in advance, would you be fine with walking me to the checkin counter at the airport?
or the customer service counter at some shopping centre, or the triage at the emergency room?
Thank you again for taking the time to write that detailed post.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Thank you for this insightful post.
> You mentioned going to the airport:
> Having been given a generous cash tip in advance, would you be fine with walking me to the checkin counter at the airport?
> or the customer service counter at some shopping centre, or the triage at the emergency room?
> Thank you again for taking the time to write that detailed post.


Triage at the Emergency Department? 100%. No questions asked. I'm not a monster. I'm just trying to keep food on the table.

The humane thing for me to do is help you to the best of my abilities, within reason. (Not all drivers would do this.)
The humane thing for you to do is to request a service that is congruous to your needs and expectations.

Check in counter at the airport? That's a lot more complicated.
You're asking me to sacrifice a re-match in most cases (read: money). (This is when I drop off, I get an automatic airport pickup instead of waiting in line for hours.) Legally I cannot leave my vehicle unattended at an airport. In my locality my Uber car has a giant red target on it that says 'FREE MONEY, PLEASE TICKET ME'. At SFO I get $100 deducted out of my pay for existing within terminals 1 second too long, I wish I were exaggerating.
We'd have to park my car (read: money) and walk a fairly long distance (read: time is money).
Bottom of the line: if your final dropzone is a REASONABLE distance away and parking is not an issue I wouldn't be at all opposed to being your guide-human. If we have to park on the third floor of a parking structure in order to walk you into the center of a palatial mall: That's gonna be a no from me.

Listen. You've got the shortest end of the stick. You shouldn't have to pay more for the same service as able people.
There should be better, affordable options to meet your needs. I'm sorry that there aren't always super great options that meet your needs. 
As a collection of humans, we should be doing a better job at providing said services.
Should you have to pay more for a car service that meets your needs? I wish it wasn't so.
Should you choose to place the financial burden upon a group of financially disadvantaged people (read: drivers)?

If I were paid hourly and compensated for parking fees and my time this would all be a non issue.
Uber drivers are NOT employees, we are contracted and paid to do one thing: give you a ride from point a to point b. Coverage and insurance ends upon your exit from the vehicle. If I injure myself helping you, and cannot drive I am SOL.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Triage at the Emergency Department? 100%. No questions asked. I'm not a monster. I'm just trying to keep food on the table.
> 
> The humane thing for me to do is help you to the best of my abilities, within reason. (Not all drivers would do this.)
> The humane thing for you to do is to request a service that is congruous to your needs and expectations.
> ...


Thank you again for this, lots of good insight into how things are for you guys.
For what it's worth I'm sorry that Uber treats and pays you guys so poorly. Huge corporations that treat their bred and butter like trash deserve to fail, simple as that.
Can you comment on one more thing?
As per a discussion a couple pages back:
How would you respond if your local city transit officials decided to start using the service you offer for paratransit clients, without understanding the ramifications?
This is the situation where I live -- I will have a random chance of being sent an Uber with no say in the matter -- and if the driver does not assist and cancels I'm forced to call a taxi or Uber on my own or wait hours as the transit division refuses to fact check when incidents occur.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Caturria said:


> How would you respond if your local city transit officials decided to start using the service you offer for paratransit clients, without understanding the ramifications?


Another point to add - I know plenty of drivers that are disabled themselves or are otherwise unfit to provide the assistance you need.

How would I respond if my local city transit officials decided to start using Uber for paratransit clients, without understanding the ramifications?

Similar situations happen frequently.

Uber is the middle man between passenger and driver. Passenger and driver can contact one another directly. Once you add another middle man, communication becomes a literal game of telephone.

Drivers call this a 3rd party requester. Health insurance companies and car dealerships order Lyft for their clients.
In the case of car dealerships and collision repair places - the passenger is usually out front and ready to go - and I've been stiffed a tip and rating every single time without fail. But in general it's always a non-issue trip.

In the case of folks being discharged from the hospital - insurance companies order the ride when they *think* the passenger will be ready. 4/5 times these pickups end in a cancel fee for me because I cannot locate the transportable party. At the end of the day - I do my job. I'll do everything reasonable to make a ride happen - after all, I did not get paid to drive to the pickup location.

I'm not familiar with the Canadian legal system. But in the case of you being sent an Uber and having no say in the matter - contact your regional representative. Either aim your sights at regulating Uber and the transportation industry or aim at the Service authority dispatching you lousy transportation.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Drivers call this a 3rd party requester. Health insurance companies and car dealerships order Lyft for their clients.
> In the case of car dealerships and collision repair places - the passenger is usually out front and ready to go - and I've been stiffed a tip and rating every single time without fail. But in general it's always a non-issue trip.
> 
> In the case of folks being discharged from the hospital - insurance companies order the ride when they *think* the passenger will be ready. 4/5 times these pickups end in a cancel fee for me because I cannot locate the transportable party.


yes, but these cases are much different from paratransit cases. If your local transit decided to start giving you paratransit jobs, you would get stuff like:
*Dialysis patients (you'll get some cancel fees from these because dialysis can get delayed and nobody has control over it, but in many cases they'll need door to door and assistance getting in your car);
*People like me who are visually impaired;
*People with walkers/crutches/collapsible electric wheelchairs;
*People with precarious medical conditions;
*Dementia patients and people with other serious diseases of the brain (if staff at their nursing home or family drop the ball and aren't there to intercept them you can't drop them off).
You would get a note explaining the support the client needs but that's it.
The city will eat a cancel fee and consider the service to have been provided since an attempt was made, meanwhile the passenger is doing without.
So how would you respond to your city doing that to you, and doing it to the vulnerable sector in your community?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Iann said:


> Nobody is getting out of their car to play Marco Polo.
> This is a automatic shuffle. Easy money as you really couldn't find me.


Leviticus 19:14

Do not curse the deaf or put a stumbling block in front of the blind, but fear your God. I am the LORD


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Leviticus 19:14
> 
> Do not curse the deaf or put a stumbling block in front of the blind, but fear your God. I am the LORD


Nice retort.
Besides, Marco Polo? Who said anything about getting wet?
I'd bet that in an actual game of Marco Polo I could beat almost anyone, just saying. Nobody is better at sound localization than someone who has to use it for survival and everything else.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I have always helped someone with a cane or wheelchair. If you don’t there is a special place in hell for u.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have no trouble folding and unfolding wheel chairs and walkers.
A little assistance when not drunk wouldnt be a problem at all.

Drunks incapacitate themselves.



Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Way too long of a post.
> Yawwwwn!


Yep. Sometimes I read replies when OP is too long to read. 
But the replies are hella long.

No thanks.

Too may threads I need to tend to.

Good luck y'all.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I have always helped someone with a cane or wheelchair. If you don't there is a special place in hell for u.


Earth needs more like you. Heaven is probably not the most densely populated place.



tohunt4me said:


> I have no trouble folding and unfolding wheel chairs and walkers.
> A little assistance when not drunk wouldnt be a problem at all.
> 
> Drunks incapacitate themselves.


If I drink, it's one glass of Sangria and that's it.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


In what city do you live? Just curious, not stalking!


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Try Lyft and schedule your trip in advance. You will have extra time to get outside before the driver arrives. The driver will be able to see both the pickup and drop off locations in advance. Also, a call to the driver to request help goes a long way. Ask if the driver if she/he can spare a few extra minutes to help with whatever you need. If you can minimize the assistance you need, you won’t have much trouble getting rides. 

Finally, if you want to tip, just do it while you thank the driver for the help at the end of the trip.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

kbrown said:


> In what city do you live? Just curious, not stalking!


Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Thank you again for this, lots of good insight into how things are for you guys.
> For what it's worth I'm sorry that Uber treats and pays you guys so poorly. Huge corporations that treat their bred and butter like trash deserve to fail, simple as that.
> Can you comment on one more thing?
> As per a discussion a couple pages back:
> ...


I'm in the U.S., and have no idea about Canadian law in this matter, but there is assistance, and then there is _assistance_.

Going into a building to look for the pax is way above and beyond. Transporting someone with dementia or other seriously debilitating neurological issue requires special training that almost no Uber/Lyft driver has. If they do, it's most likely because they are EMTs in their day jobs. If transporting someone like that needs to be done, it needs to be done by specific transporters that do _medical _transport. Not Uber or Lyft or even taxis. Not unless the disabled pax has a companion with them, in which case _they_ do the assisting.

And, just for the record, there are numerous types of disabilities in my family and people I've known throughout the years. I'm all for levelling the playing field as much as possible. Putting some of what you're talking about on an Uber or Lyft driver is not only unfair to the driver, but downright unsafe for the disabled person.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Look it! I have had a shitty, exhausting day . My car died and I have to borrow the money from my baby sister to buy a new one. I read the first bit of your post. I drive a blind (or at least a legally blind) woman in Shelton to her hairdresser every week. I open the doors for her, I make certain that she is safe, and I take her arm and lead her to either the front door of her hairdresser or the front door to her home when I am at the destination.

My Mom is 90 with extreme Alzheimer's. I treat a disabled person, or handicapped person., with the same respect and care that I give my mother. If we all live long enough, we will all be handicapped in one fashion or another. Saving 10 - 20 minutes and not giving this Pax the care that he or she needs is simply not acceptable in my book. Then again, I am single with 3 cats. maybe I would be more in a hurry if I had 5 hungry mouths to feed, but hey! There is a reason God made birth control and rubbers!!!! To my fellow drivers: Stop the procreation and take the time to do your job correctly! If a senior citizen, or anyone, needs a bit of TLC give it to them.... your time of need will come soon enough! And the world does not need any more humans in it!!! So stop with the excuse that you have kids to feed at home.... I swear to Christ a lot of you men need to have your balls cut off, just like I ended up doing with the 3 rescue cats living with me!

Maybe only then, will you be able to take enough time off, to smell the roses!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> Look it! I have had a shitty, exhausting day . My car died and I have to borrow the money from my baby sister to buy a new one. I read the first bit of your post. I drive a blind (or at least a legally blind) woman in Shelton to her hairdresser every week. I open the doors for her, I make certain that she is safe, and I take her arm and lead her to either the front door of her hairdresser or the front door to her home when I am at the destination.
> 
> My Mom is 90 with extreme Alzheimer's. I treat a disabled person, or handicapped person., with the same respect and care that I give my mother. If we all live long enough, we will all be handicapped in one fashion or another. Saving 10 - 20 minutes and not giving this Pax the care that he or she needs is simply not acceptable in my book. Then again, I am single with 3 cats. maybe I would be more in a hurry if I had 5 hungry mouths to feed, but hey! There is a reason God made birth control and rubbers!!!! To my fellow drivers: Stop the procreation and take the time to do your job correctly! If a senior citizen, or anyone, needs a bit of TLC give it to them.... your time of need will come soon enough! And the world does not need any more humans in it!!! So stop with the excuse that you have kids to feed at home.... I swear to Christ a lot of you men need to have your balls cut off, just like I ended up doing with the 3 rescue cats living with me!
> 
> Maybe only then, will you be able to take enough time off, to smell the roses!


OUCH....!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Look it! I have had a shitty, exhausting day . My car died and I have to borrow the money from my baby sister to buy a new one. I read the first bit of your post. I drive a blind (or at least a legally blind) woman in Shelton to her hairdresser every week. I open the doors for her, I make certain that she is safe, and I take her arm and lead her to either the front door of her hairdresser or the front door to her home when I am at the destination.
> 
> My Mom is 90 with extreme Alzheimer's. I treat a disabled person, or handicapped person., with the same respect and care that I give my mother. If we all live long enough, we will all be handicapped in one fashion or another. Saving 10 - 20 minutes and not giving this Pax the care that he or she needs is simply not acceptable in my book. Then again, I am single with 3 cats. maybe I would be more in a hurry if I had 5 hungry mouths to feed, but hey! There is a reason God made birth control and rubbers!!!! To my fellow drivers: Stop the procreation and take the time to do your job correctly! If a senior citizen, or anyone, needs a bit of TLC give it to them.... your time of need will come soon enough! And the world does not need any more humans in it!!! So stop with the excuse that you have kids to feed at home.... I swear to Christ a lot of you men need to have your balls cut off, just like I ended up doing with the 3 rescue cats living with me!
> 
> Maybe only then, will you be able to take enough time off, to smell the roses!


"Don't, drive Uber instead!" ???

Oh, yeah. That'll work even better than Sex Ed. going to an all "Absinence Only" curriculum...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm all for levelling the playing field as much as possible. Putting some of what you're talking about on an Uber or Lyft driver is not only unfair to the driver, but downright unsafe for the disabled person.


I agree with this entirely, and that's why I'd be so curious to know how you and others would actually react if your city tried to pawn clients like these on you. It's a bad idea, but it's happening in some places including mine.



SuzeCB said:


> Transporting someone with dementia or other seriously debilitating neurological issue requires special training that almost no Uber/Lyft driver has. If they do, it's most likely because they are EMTs in their day jobs.


Do Uber ASSIST drivers have training for these types of patients in particular?



Retired Senior said:


> Look it! I have had a shitty, exhausting day . My car died and I have to borrow the money from my baby sister to buy a new one. I read the first bit of your post. I drive a blind (or at least a legally blind) woman in Shelton to her hairdresser every week. I open the doors for her, I make certain that she is safe, and I take her arm and lead her to either the front door of her hairdresser or the front door to her home when I am at the destination.
> 
> My Mom is 90 with extreme Alzheimer's. I treat a disabled person, or handicapped person., with the same respect and care that I give my mother. If we all live long enough, we will all be handicapped in one fashion or another. Saving 10 - 20 minutes and not giving this Pax the care that he or she needs is simply not acceptable in my book. Then again, I am single with 3 cats. maybe I would be more in a hurry if I had 5 hungry mouths to feed, but hey! There is a reason God made birth control and rubbers!!!! To my fellow drivers: Stop the procreation and take the time to do your job correctly! If a senior citizen, or anyone, needs a bit of TLC give it to them.... your time of need will come soon enough! And the world does not need any more humans in it!!! So stop with the excuse that you have kids to feed at home.... I swear to Christ a lot of you men need to have your balls cut off, just like I ended up doing with the 3 rescue cats living with me!
> 
> Maybe only then, will you be able to take enough time off, to smell the roses!


Wow, that's some serious fire and passion. I'm not even sure what else to say.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Caturria said:


> *You're pretty much guaranteed a five star from me.


Pro tip - never attempt to commoditize a five star rating. It has no value, and it is mildly insulting to drivers to claim or infer that it does.

Other than that, yes, I would provide the assistance you mention.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


personally i would hate you. mainly cause you think me taking the long way affected what you pay and that pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just help the dood inside the car Jesus I can’t believe some of these responses lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Spork24 said:


> personally i would hate you. mainly cause you think me taking the long way affected what you pay and that pisses me off to no end.


It does now. Uber is calling up front pricing an estimate now.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

You know, I just spent 10 minutes on Google and I cannot find ANY rules and regulations regarding the driver's skill level and understanding of the commercial driving obligations of driving a handicapped person, for money, to their destination. I am surprised that it is not something that whacks you in the face! But, for tonight I give up. Season 10 of the XC-Files has caught my attention and like many red blooded boys I have always had a "thing" for Dana Sculley...So GOOD NIGHT!

Paratransit???? You are given a strict time frame in which to wait for the rider? We have nothing like that in Uber Ct.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I've worked with the blind and visually impaired. I worked at a school and rehab facility where newly blind people were taught how to get around and function. I know darn well blind people can do pretty much anything short of driving a car. I would have no problem picking you up and acting as a human guide when needed, as I've been trained in how to do that. But if you need the driver to find a legal place to park and enter a building to find you that would be considerably above and beyond our normal terms of service. You have to understand that for us drivers to make any money to survive we have to be very careful with how we spend our time. The ideal pickup is what we call toes on curb. Anything that takes longer than that essentially takes money out of our pocket. 

Having worked with the blind and visually impaired I know that Mobility Specialists are available to you to get you oriented and as self-sufficient as possible. What prevents the Uber driver from calling when they arrive and having you meet them closer to the curb? If I know I'm looking for a person with a white cane, it would be easy for me to find you in most situations as long as you are outside. 

I know ACCESS can be a joke-so I totally understand wanting Uber to work. For you to text a driver and say something along the lines of I'm blind/visually impaired with short brown hair, 5'9" holding a white cane and will be just outside the main door of this specific address. Most drivers are going to be pretty cool and will have no problem finding you if it entails putting on the flashers and walking down a short sidewalk to find you. Same for getting you oriented on arrival. I have no problem getting you to the sidewalk nearest the front door and pointed in the right direction, front door is 15 meters straight ahead, have a great day... I have a blind pug and she does everything her sighted brothers do, including running off leash at the beach. I will verbally guide her if necessary. 

It's going to be the coming inside the building that will be a problem, guaranteed. The main issue is you are going to need to communicate your needs to us clearly and meet us halfway whenever possible. I imagine Uber will be considerably more efficient and reliable than ACCESS.


----------



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> Paratransit???? You are given a strict time frame in which to wait for the rider? We have nothing like that in Uber Ct.


What do you mean by that?
Isn't Uber's five minute cancellation policy a strict time frame (or at least a strict minimum)?
Paratransit in a nut shell:
*Pax to accurately predict future travel needs as much as 7 days in advance;
*Pax to call reservation call centre, wait on hold indefinitely and hope there are still vacancies available to be booked;
*Be prepared for pickup during a window spanning 15 minutes before the requested time to 15 minutes after;
*Five minutes to be in the vehicle ready to go when the driver arrives.
So yes, there's a strict time frame. If the rider isn't loaded by the time five minutes up the driver has the right to leave. Unfortunately they're on a tight schedule, so when nature calls the driver it counts against your time.


----------



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

I've given a least 100 rides to visually impaired riders. In Dallas the local transit system has contracted with Lyft for rides for the visually impaired. It's nice to get a heads up you're visually impaired so I can make the effort to find you. A call or text if possible. I actually get a felling. joy helping the visually impaired or elderly. I'll go the extra mile to carry groceries or bags inside. I don't expect a tip, but the felling of joy helping someone makes my day. Those who don't or won't give these rides have no soul.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Udrivingmecrazy said:


> I've given a least 100 rides to visually impaired riders. In Dallas the local transit system has contracted with Lyft for rides for the visually impaired. It's nice to get a heads up you're visually impaired so I can make the effort to find you. A call or text if possible. I actually get a felling. joy helping the visually impaired or elderly. I'll go the extra mile to carry groceries or bags inside. I don't expect a tip, but the felling of joy helping someone makes my day. Those who don't or won't give these rides have no soul.


Do you always get the heads up you need along with pertinent information?
The biggest complaint I here from contract drivers who take paratransits is that the paratransit system doesn't necessarily provide the required information. Sometimes they don't even know it's a paratransit call and so they just assume it's a no show. The pax can't text or call you because we don't know who we're getting. We probably aren't 'toe to curb' when you get to us because we're subject to a timeframe of 30 minutes or more during which you can arrive at any time.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Ratings:
> So you came in to the cafe, saw me at the closest table to the door, called my name and assisted me to your car. Now you're wondering how I'd rate you.


Uh.... no, I'm not. The experienced driver does not care about any single, individual rating. Ratings as a whole do matter for a driver, however anyone who does not stink, maintains a reasonably clean car and can follow a GPS has no reason to be concerned with them. The notion that an experienced driver can be manipulated by pax due to some fear about what that pax may rate him is, at best, a delusion.

There is way too much emphasis on ratings / how you would rate in your thread. Instead, just concentrate on treating the driver with respect and courtesy.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Nailsanddriving said:


> What prevents the Uber driver from calling when they arrive and having you meet them closer to the curb?


Nothing, in the event I'm calling Uber for a ride on my own.
In the case that the paratransit service is calling it on my behalf, then I don't know they're calling Uber instead of sending an in house bus or van, I don't know when you're coming within the 30 minute pickup window we're given and the service won't give you my number so you can call or text me (even if I give consent).
With traditional paratransit, the expectation generally is that we're visible to you from the doors and that we're ready for you to pick us up anywhere from 15 minutes before to 15 minutes after the time we requested.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Caturria said:


> How does ADA paratransit work there? (Washington).
> They have to be able to park at a pickup point for the purposes of going in and assisting their client out.


The paratransit here is called METROaccess. They are clearly marked vehicles. They can stop anywhere and the parking flunkies and the police will not issue them a summons. The overflow is handled by taxicabs. The police and parking flunkies WILL issue summonses to the cab drivers, unless the vehicle is clearly marked as an accessible. Not all METROaccess clients require accessibles, though.

One of the requirements for use of METROaccess is toes to the kerb. If you can not get yourself out to the kerb, you must have someone bring you to it. When the driver gets to your destination address, he leaves you at the kerb. If you can not get inside your address, you must have someone meet you who can help you or try to draft someone when you arrive. The METROaccess driver is not permitted to assist you to or from an address; only into and out of the vehicle. If you require assistance en route, you must have a companion. There is no extra charge for hauling the companion.


----------



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Do you always get the heads up you need along with pertinent information?
> The biggest complaint I here from contract drivers who take paratransits is that the paratransit system doesn't necessarily provide the required information. Sometimes they don't even know it's a paratransit call and so they just assume it's a no show. The pax can't text or call you because we don't know who we're getting. We probably aren't 'toe to curb' when you get to us because we're subject to a timeframe of 30 minutes or more during which you can arrive at any time.


It comes across as scheduled ride if its set up through the system. I've made the suggestion to Lyft to give us a heads up if its a visually impaired passenger, but that hasn't happened yet. Maybe some HIPPA issues. They're a few locations that are employers for visually impaired so I usually know thats the case. A few visually impaired use Lyft on there own and they generally give me the heads up if they need a little extra assistance in finding them.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The paratransit here is called METROaccess. They are clearly marked vehicles. They can stop anywhere and the parking flunkies and the police will not issue them a summons. The overflow is handled by taxicabs. The police and parking flunkies WILL issue summonses to the cab drivers, unless the vehicle is clearly marked as an accessible. Not all METROaccess clients require accessibles, though.
> 
> One of the requirements for use of METROaccess is toes to the kerb. If you can not get yourself out to the kerb, you must have someone bring you to it. When the driver gets to your destination address, he leaves you at the kerb. If you can not get inside your address, you must have someone meet you who can help you or try to draft someone when you arrive. The METROaccess driver is not permitted to assist you to or from an address; only into and out of the vehicle. If you require assistance en route, you must have a companion. There is no extra charge for hauling the companion.


ah.
In canada it's door to door.
Does METROaccess have pickup windows?
I can't imagine a service that requires a person to stand on the curb for as much as 30 minutes being very useful to anyone.



Udrivingmecrazy said:


> It comes across as scheduled ride if its set up through the system. I've made the suggestion to Lyft to give us a heads up if its a visually impaired passenger, but that hasn't happened yet. Maybe some HIPPA issues. They're a few locations that are employers for visually impaired so I usually know thats the case. A few visually impaired use Lyft on there own and they generally give me the heads up if they need a little extra assistance in finding them.


I don't think Lyft is the one you need to make the suggestion to, but rather the entity that's contracting them out is. They aren't forwarding the client profile on to Lyft.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


Caturria said:


> Does METROaccess have pickup windows?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q: *
> 
> *A:* Yes.


The standard 30 minutes?
Is at least a tracking app provided or something to give the passenger a heads up that the driver is about to arrive?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I think a few people are forgetting how they would feel in a similar situation.
YES, I know. If our wheels aren't turning, we're NOT making money. BUT. What if that was you, and this person were in your position? Or what if this was a relative of yours being picked up by a strange person. Would you want that person to leave your relative in a position of abandonment, charged a fee, and without a way out?
This is one of those situations that make me take a step back from money-making mode.
At what point do you take a step back and realize that its time to be human for a while? Its actually the same reason that I'm overly aggravated by people that won't pull over and allow emergency vehicles through. Or why I've kicked people out of my car for getting angry with me over pulling over for emergency vehicles.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I think a few people are forgetting how they would feel in a similar situation.
> YES, I know. If our wheels aren't turning, we're NOT making money. BUT. What if that was you, and this person were in your position? Or what if this was a relative of yours being picked up by a strange person. Would you want that person to leave your relative in a position of abandonment, charged a fee, and without a way out?
> This is one of those situations that make me take a step back from money-making mode.
> At what point do you take a step back and realize that its time to be human for a while? Its actually the same reason that I'm overly aggravated by people that won't pull over and allow emergency vehicles through. Or why I've kicked people out of my car for getting angry with me over pulling over for emergency vehicles.


This is much appreciated.
What Uber should do is wave their commission fee altogether for ASSIST trips so you get it all, claim it as a charitable donation and use it to apply for a tax break.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I drove some blind people around, almost no assistance, they were fine.


----------



## NoLuberFromUber (Jun 11, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> I have driven those who needed extra time to get out. Even those without a disability. It's okay with me as long as I am made aware of it in advance. There's a difference between those who make you wait because they don't respect you and those who make you wait because they need special accommodation.
> 
> Seasoned drivers know the difference between the two.


I do the same. If I'm called as soon as I arrive at a hospital or physical therapist, and told by the rider they are on the way out but moving slowly, or need help out of a wheelchair, or help getting in the car with a Walker, I'm ok to wait a few minutes past the 5 minute cancellation window.

However I once got a call almost 20 seconds till cancelation, from an obese man in a Walker. It was pouring rain, he couldn't stand, by himself, needed much help to get into the car, I had to put his Walker into my trunk, and he stunk so bad of body odor. He then directed me a faster way home than the app. App wanted me to go on the highway. His direction through a traffic lighted road. It took longer, cut of 3 miles (less pay) and he didn't tip. 1 star for him. I spent the rest of my night driving in damp clothes.

If a pax is not at least standing or in a chair by the door for pickup when I arrive and immediately calls me for assistance, as soon as the timer hits 5 minutes I now cancel and drive off. Do not call a driver with 30 seconds left to the timer and expect special treatment! The original poster mentioned wanting to have a cheaper ride, but needing all kinds of special treatment, this kind of attitude irks me. Use the services designed to better assist, not an uber X. I am not compensated enough to go the extra mile and a half for peanuts!

I have and am willing to go the extra mile for a respectful pax that attempts to waste as little of my time as possible.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

yeah, entirely depends on where you're going and how familiar


NoLuberFromUber said:


> I do the same. If I'm called as soon as I arrive at a hospital or physical therapist, and told by the rider they are on the way out but moving slowly, or need help out of a wheelchair, or help getting in the car with a Walker, I'm ok to wait a few minutes past the 5 minute cancellation window.
> 
> However I once got a call almost 20 seconds till cancelation, from an obese man in a Walker. It was pouring rain, he couldn't stand, by himself, needed much help to get into the car, I had to put his Walker into my trunk, and he stunk so bad of body odor. He then directed me a faster way home than the app. App wanted me to go on the highway. His direction through a traffic lighted road. It took longer, cut of 3 miles (less pay) and he didn't tip. 1 star for him. I spent the rest of my night driving in damp clothes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you had that negative experience.
Waiting to call you like that was a dick move and as a fellow handicapped person I would be the first to scold your passenger for being disrespectful and nurturing stereotypes.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Caturria said:


> yes, but these cases are much different from paratransit cases. If your local transit decided to start giving you paratransit jobs, you would get stuff like:
> *Dialysis patients (you'll get some cancel fees from these because dialysis can get delayed and nobody has control over it, but in many cases they'll need door to door and assistance getting in your car);
> *People like me who are visually impaired;
> *People with walkers/crutches/collapsible electric wheelchairs;
> ...


Every instance you've listed is something I've come across numerous times. I've picked up people who are blind, have large medical accessories, etc. I've driven people to the emergency room. As for people with precarious medical conditions and dementia: I've had that too. Mostly the same policy as drunks. I call 911 if anyone gets violent/unmanageable or is in need of immediate medical care. Otherwise I soothe them with conversation until we reach the destination.
My first ride of the night tonight was at 7pm. I arrived promptly at the mall entrance and parked in the closest legal, safe location in order to assist a young lady with a large foldable walker into my car, and then folded the walker and loaded it into my trunk as she got situated inside. Easy-peasy.

How would I respond to my city dispatching Ubers to paratransit folks? I don't even drive in the city I live in, but I know that's not your point. It really wouldn't change anything and I wouldn't do anything differently. Like I keep reiterating - I do my job to the best of my ability. Within reason I do my best to make a safe ride happen for anyone and everyone. I receive a request, I arrive, I make all efforts to contact the transportable party and assist with their needs within reason.
While the PC answer would be for me to tell you that I'd march into city hall and demand change in policy, quite frankly after working 70 hours a week I'm going to have a beer and play some World of Warcraft. I don't even go to city hall to protest the numerous borderline illegal ways I get shafted by Uber every single day.
Nobody wants to hear from Uber drivers. We are disposable, non-employees, and people treat us like the scum of the earth. Uber directs passengers to wait in illegal and unsafe pickup locations and drivers have been rightly complaining about it constantly. It's up to the city to regulate transportation. There is an unbelievable amount of money here in Silicon Valley, and the people with the big buck make a disproportionate amount of decisions.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


Sir I would help, for two reasons, first my religion taught me so, the second, people like you are 100% humans and appreciate help, and we ' drivers 'as part of the community should provide help,, however keep in mind that Uber and Lyft is business to the drivers, extra work other than getting you from point a to point b, should be rewarded and compansated, extra work isn' t include in the price, and once again yes I will be so happy to take you as a rider


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Well crafted and very thoughtful Posting I will be Honest because you seem to be Sincere and a person who really wants Direction. I would not accept your Job. Uber is a race to the bottom and they have placed the Drivers in a position where we are being paid so little that offering anything that would extend the time to complete the low wage Fare just expands our Losses. Good Luck but in my opinion you will be disappointed in the service you will receive.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Yesterday I picked up two blind folk. Both made it to the curb before I arrived. 

One was even waving his cane. His phone was speaking to him, telling him my name and describing my car.

I learned of the spots that have been adapted to allow blind folk to participate, including archery.

Stop whining. Meet me at the curb.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Caturria said:


> The standard 30 minutes?
> Is at least a tracking app provided or something to give the passenger a heads up that the driver is about to arrive?


Yes, the "standard thirty minutes".

At this point, there is no application for it. For the cab drivers who get the overflow, there is a telephone number, but you can not always get the passenger on it. There are more than a few times when the number is inaccurate, as well. If the client misses three pick-ups in a thirty day period, he is declared "ineligible", although I have heard of re-instatements after six months, or so. Further, I am aware that many clients declared "ineligible" have successfully petitioned that designation. Those in authority are reputed to be loose about "mitigating circumstances". That is not a complaint, mind you; it is simply a statement of what I have been made to understand.



thatridesharegirl said:


> Uber drivers people treat us like the scum of the earth.
> 
> It's up to the city to regulate transportation.


If there is one benefit that cab drivers have gotten from the appearance of Uber (other than Uber Taxi, where available) it is that the government, the public and the Fourth Estate no longer treat us like garbage. They now reserve that for F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* drivers. In fact, all of the above treat the TNC drivers worse than they ever treated us. In the Capital of Your Nation, the only ones who still treat the cab drivers poorly are the hotel, restaurant and tourism trade groups. They have hated us for at least fifty years, though.

Some cities have tried to regulate TNCs. What happens is that the TNCs make "arrangements" with those who are higher than the city legislators and regulators. Witness what happened in Houston and especially Austin. In fact, in Austin, it was the expressed Will, by means of plebiscite (that the TNCs demanded), of the Good Voters of Austin, Texas, that the TNCs be regulated. The TNCs' lobbyists and lawyers simply went to a different address in Austin and made "arrangements" to have the Expressed Will of the People overridden. The only place where the TNCs' lobbyists have failed to override the locality is in New York. Their problem there is that Albany always has recognised the New York City is something all to itself. It might be within the boundaries of the State, but it has its own special set of circumstances. Albany has enough to worry about as it is; it is content, in many cases, to leave New York City to deal with its own matters.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I picked up two blind folk. Both made it to the curb before I arrived.
> 
> One was even waving his cane. His phone was speaking to him, telling him my name and describing my car.
> 
> ...


I'm not whining, and with all due respect and no offence intended I'm going to edit your post for accuracy so it reads as it should:


Karen Stein said:


> Yesterday I picked up two blind folk at a location they've been to many times (almost every day in fact) for the past several months or longer (perhaps all their lives). Both made it to the curb before I arrived because of the aforementioned mussel memory they picked up as a result of extensive training.
> 
> One was even waving his cane. His phone was speaking to him, telling him my name and describing my car.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Are you saying that you would state in a text message that you would help me (to prevent me from cancelling within the grace window) and then you wouldn't follow through?
> I would hope that Uber would see that for what it is to be honest.


I do not respond to texts when I am driving. I probably would not be able to safely give you the info you need.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, the "standard thirty minutes".
> 
> At this point, there is no application for it. For the cab drivers who get the overflow, there is a telephone number, but you can not always get the passenger on it. There are more than a few times when the number is inaccurate, as well. If the client misses three pick-ups in a thirty day period, he is declared "ineligible", although I have heard of re-instatements after six months, or so. Further, I am aware that many clients declared "ineligible" have successfully petitioned that designation. Those in authority are reputed to be loose about "mitigating circumstances". That is not a complaint, mind you; it is simply a statement of what I have been made to understand.
> 
> ...


wow. I don't experience genuine surprise very often, but wow.
The capital of the United States of America has 'accessible transit' that is actually far less accessible than standard public transit?
A 30 minute window, no tracking and an expectation that you'll stand toe to curb for 30 minutes irrespective of weather conditions?
Specialized transit has always been historically inconvenient but holy s**t.
Remind me that if I ever got a job offer in Washington to turn it down unless it's video game accessibility related and pays enough to afford my own private driver.
This is definitely not accessible transit and hopefully it isn't wide spread.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...





Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


I would have no issue!
What I have an issue with is you are vague on this line "I will tip as much as I can." you will most likely tip as little as you can.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I would have no issue!
> What I have an issue with is you are vague on this line "I will tip as much as I can." you will most likely tip as little as you can.


$5.00 or 25 percent, whichever is greater, as suggested by others.
I didn't want to edit the first post as to not compromise the context of the subsequent conversation.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I would help you out.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Caturria said:


> $5.00 or 25 percent, whichever is greater, as suggested by others.
> I didn't want to edit the first post as to not compromise the context of the subsequent conversation.


You don't want a driver to be vague, so in your communication with the driver after requesting ride you need to be upfront with a generous tip, in cash and upfront of at least $20.00. Period. 
No cash upfront - NO ride!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

You want the text for your security. What about our security going into a random building without knowing if you are being honest about your disability. I don't go more than 10 feet from my car while driving. I will help with bags and help you get into the car, but I will not go into a building to walk you out.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, the "standard thirty minutes".
> 
> At this point, there is no application for it. For the cab drivers who get the overflow, there is a telephone number, but you can not always get the passenger on it. There are more than a few times when the number is inaccurate, as well. If the client misses three pick-ups in a thirty day period, he is declared "ineligible", although I have heard of re-instatements after six months, or so. Further, I am aware that many clients declared "ineligible" have successfully petitioned that designation. Those in authority are reputed to be loose about "mitigating circumstances". That is not a complaint, mind you; it is simply a statement of what I have been made to understand.
> 
> ...


Albany allows it because NYC carries the state on its back.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


I drive Uber Assist. I get many blind PAX. San Diego has a number of blind veterans. 
I do exactly as you described in your post.

I expect to give you door to door service. I will come into your house, business, or restaurant to get you. 
All of my blind PAX have had a good idea of where they were at all times, so a driver would be making a mistake trying to add miles to the trip.

I will deliver you to your destination, regardless of where that is. 
Want me to walk you to your front door, no problem. 
Want me to walk you into your hotel lobby to the concierge, no problem.

There are Uber Assist drivers out there that are ready and willing to give you the door to door ride you need.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I gave a ride to a blind guy once, at a bowling alley pickup. Yes he bowls which I found interesting. 

Some other people there help him request a ride and wait with him. He was able to get in car after whacking it with his stick a few times. 

Nice guy, easy pickup since it was an off street parking lot. He knew exactly where we were going turn by turn. He knew every speed bump in his apartment complex and knew exactly when he was at his door.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

First to the mods, may I have your blessing to post this particular message in a separate thread as well as here? I want to make sure it's seen even by people who aren't following this thread.

To those of you who do take precious time to do programs like Uber Assist or Lyft Access, a special thank you from me.
I just came across two of the most upsetting Youtube videos I've had the misfortune of clicking on:




and this one:




Both from a young visually impaired lady who reports Uber Assist/ Lyft Access drivers for mostly insignificant 'problems' which could be resolved by polite communication and a simple please and thank you.
I hope the blast I gave her in her comment sections (in which I'm the only commenter, BTW) give her pause.
I can't imagine doing that to the people who are the reason I'm not a shut in.
I just...
didn't know how rampant these cases of unjustifiable censure really are.
I'm so sorry.
I feel an overwhelming sense of sadness and shame by association right now. As I type this I keep my head down so my keyboard doesn't get wet.
To all of you who have delivered ASSIST/Access rides with compassion, though I may never have the pleasure of being your passenger I wish I could give you all a hug.
Please keep your head up high. Know that you're needed, appreciated and loved. The folks like the one in this video have no idea where'd they be without you.
So please, if you get an Assist request today from someone who doesn't thank or appreciate you, I hope this message is at least some consolation. Thanks to you I exist, I have hope and I have a future.
As for me I need to hit the post button and then go clean myself up before someone sees me like this.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Caturria said:


> First to the mods, may I have your blessing to post this particular message in a separate thread as well as here? I want to make sure it's seen even by people who aren't following this thread.
> 
> To those of you who do take precious time to do programs like Uber Assist or Lyft Access, a special thank you from me.
> I just came across two of the most upsetting Youtube videos I've had the misfortune of clicking on:
> ...


Many of my blind passengers have told me that Uber changed their lives.

One veteran told me that she and her husband who is also a blind veteran used to take the trolley.
They were often assaulted by ignorant young men throwing things at the backs of their heads.

A private car with a driver that is willing to assist is a god send to many people with disabilities. 
I am happy to be part of that, and to provide good service to all my passengers regardless of ability.



SuzeCB said:


> I'm in the U.S., and have no idea about Canadian law in this matter, but there is assistance, and then there is _assistance_.
> 
> Going into a building to look for the pax is way above and beyond. Transporting someone with dementia or other seriously debilitating neurological issue requires special training that almost no Uber/Lyft driver has. If they do, it's most likely because they are EMTs in their day jobs. If transporting someone like that needs to be done, it needs to be done by specific transporters that do _medical _transport. Not Uber or Lyft or even taxis. Not unless the disabled pax has a companion with them, in which case _they_ do the assisting.
> 
> And, just for the record, there are numerous types of disabilities in my family and people I've known throughout the years. I'm all for levelling the playing field as much as possible. Putting some of what you're talking about on an Uber or Lyft driver is not only unfair to the driver, but downright unsafe for the disabled person.


I happen to disagree with you. 
As an Uber Assist driver I do these things at least once a day. 
The OP is not describing anything an Uber Assist driver would not do, in fact we do these things on almost every Uber Assist ping.

Out of my usual 18 to 25 rides a day, only one or 2 is an Uber Assist ping. I actually enjoy helping people in need, and I personally get a good feeling for assisting.

My father was handicapped, and I wish Uber Assist had been around during his life.

Personally I do have a medical background. The first half of my working life was spent working in hospitals doing direct patient care in the ER, and on the Nursing Floors. 
. 
The last half of my working life was designing and producing medical devices for the 17th largest corporation in the U.S. , so I may have a different perspective than you do.

I am also a big guy and still in good shape for 65. Not many people give me trouble. I am not afraid of entering a strange place to assist a person who needs it.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Many of my blind passengers have told me that Uber changed their lives.
> 
> One veteran told me that she and her husband who is also a blind veteran used to take the trolley.
> They were often assaulted by ignorant young men throwing things at the backs of their heads.
> ...


You just proved Suzes point. Not everyone has that capability.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Caturria said:


> wow. I don't experience genuine surprise very often, but wow.
> The capital of the United States of America has 'accessible transit' that is actually far less accessible than standard public transit?
> A 30 minute window, no tracking and an expectation that you'll stand toe to curb for 30 minutes irrespective of weather conditions?
> Specialized transit has always been historically inconvenient but holy s**t.
> ...


Yes, and the passengers are afraid of the drivers. Not every driver is stable and they know where you live. 
Drivers often abuse passengers for not waiting outside in very cold weather. It is a nightmare on a good day. 
The capital of our country is a bit of a shit hole, a very expensive shit hole, but there it is.



jfinks said:


> You just proved Suzes point. Not everyone has that capability.


Not one of my passengers has required special training. 
Uber Assist is not an ambulance or medical transport. 
It is a rideshare for people with a handicap who just need a ride. 
Uber Assist will not match you with a PAX that should be on medical transport. 
That is not what we do.

I should have left my background out. There is always one who will take a fact and twist it. 
Today that person was you.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

No your background was important. 

This thread is about blind people. They most likely don't need Uber assist. Blind people generally get trained through rehab to be pretty self sufficient.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

jfinks said:


> No your background was important.
> 
> This thread is about blind people. They most likely don't need Uber assist. Blind people generally get trained through rehab to be pretty self sufficient.


The people that use wheel chairs are also self sufficient. They do their own transfers, tell you exactly how to break down the chair and stow it.

We don't get people that need much more help than a walk inside, help with a grocery bag or two.
These folks are living their lives, and are just glad they can get a ride in a private car now that Uber/Lyft is available.

The only real training needed is on how to talk to people.
It is more sensitivity training than anything else.
Uber provides a couple of good videos and a simple test.
That is all that is needed.

Most of my Assist trips also included a service dog.
A real service dog will be let off the lead and immediately lie down on the floor of the back seat. No problem at all.

So called service dogs that get on the seat are fake service dogs, but that is another problem for another post.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

jfinks said:


> They most likely don't need Uber assist.


I need Uber Assist or something like it. That said, I can't have a guide dog because of allergies, so yes, I'm not as safe or comfortable in unfamiliar outdoor areas as some others might be.
I get special training to navigate new areas. It's called O and M (Orientation and Mobility).
In Canada there is one organization which provides it. For starters they don't get government funding, and what they do have they spend too much of on unimportant things (audio books, not very important in the grand scheme of things given modern technology).
As such, there is one OM instructor in my city. She has over 3000 (that's three thousand!) clients.
If you need 20 hours of training to build up muscle memory for a given location, and 3000 others like you do as well, you can imagine you're up against a lot of competition.
A dog would prevent me from being struck by a vehicle while I tried to find you in a busy plaza.
In addition, going somewhere you don't go to on a regular basis... you can't rely on muscle memory you don't have...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Caturria said:


> I need Uber Assist or something like it. That said, I can't have a guide dog because of allergies, so yes, I'm not as safe or comfortable in unfamiliar outdoor areas as some others might be.
> I get special training to navigate new areas. It's called O and M (Orientation and Mobility).
> In Canada there is one organization which provides it. For starters they don't get government funding, and what they do have they spend too much of on unimportant things (audio books, not very important in the grand scheme of things given modern technology).
> As such, there is one OM instructor in my city. She has over 3000 (that's three thousand!) clients.
> ...


Damn! This is one case of an allergy stopping you from obtaining a real asset. 
I am sorry to hear that.

I do hope that some of the technology under development does play out soon. 
The sonar devices look promising. The best idea I have seen demonstrated is mounted in a pair of eye glasses with an earpiece. 
Unfortunately still several years away from release.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya I had a rider a month or so ago. She had texted me prior to pickup and I didn't see it until after the ride was over. I was picking her up at her job at a preschool. She walked like she was drunk. She asked me to park closer, and I was right in front of the building. When she got in I jokingly made a couple comments that she walked like girls coming from a bar at 2am. I also asked if her workplace had a bar or something to that effect. 

After the ride was over I saw the text an I guess she has some fibromyalgia issues. oops.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't have time to read all 8 pages of responses but I read the 1st page.

I've given rides to exactly two blind people (that I'm aware of). The first one was very independent, texted me in advance, and needed no assistance whatsoever. The second one botched the pin drop and needed a lot more assistance, including guiding him to my car and walking him into the building at drop off. I gave both of them 5* because they did the best they could given their circumstances.

In my mind if you have to shuffle a blind person to make money, you really need to look yourself in the mirror and do some serious self examination. And hope that you never need help from anyone in the future.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Ya I had a rider a month or so ago. She had texted me prior to pickup and I didn't see it until after the ride was over. I was picking her up at her job at a preschool. She walked like she was drunk. She asked me to park closer, and I was right in front of the building. When she got in I jokingly made a couple comments that she walked like girls coming from a bar at 2am. I also asked if her workplace had a bar or something to that effect.
> 
> After the ride was over I saw the text an I guess she has some fibromyalgia issues. oops.


I too can walk, and talk with both my feet in my mouth. 
It's a gift.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

RockinEZ said:


> I do hope that some of the technology under development does play out soon.


Autonomous cars!
Okay... I get that you guys have valid justification for hating autonomous car innovations because Uber intends to replace you with robots. I would hate to have that fear lingering over my head.
From my perspective though, autonomous cars will give me and people like me a level of freedom never experienced before.
Push a button and go. Never roll the dice and hope for a helpful driver over a bad one ever again. No more having to wait, no more missing out, no more apologizing for circumstances beyond my control that made me late.
Having my own autonomous car will be the biggest freedom breakthrough since the personal computer, and that was huge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> yes, but these cases are much different from paratransit cases. If your local transit decided to start giving you paratransit jobs, you would get stuff like:
> *Dialysis patients (you'll get some cancel fees from these because dialysis can get delayed and nobody has control over it, but in many cases they'll need door to door and assistance getting in your car);
> *People like me who are visually impaired;
> *People with walkers/crutches/collapsible electric wheelchairs;
> ...


It would likely blow up in their faces as half of these people would never get any service and the complaints would mount like crazy. One note however: there is no reason for dialysis patients to be "delayed" from the driver's point of view because uber shouldn't be called until they're ready to walk out the door anyway.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> I have always helped someone with a cane or wheelchair. If you don't there is a special place in hell for u.


What about those of us who have a previously fractured back and can't lift anything heavy?

There is NO requirement for an uber driver to even get out of the car. You can be paraplegic and drive for uber.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Ya I had a rider a month or so ago. She had texted me prior to pickup and I didn't see it until after the ride was over. I was picking her up at her job at a preschool. She walked like she was drunk. She asked me to park closer, and I was right in front of the building. When she got in I jokingly made a couple comments that she walked like girls coming from a bar at 2am. I also asked if her workplace had a bar or something to that effect.
> 
> After the ride was over I saw the text an I guess she has some fibromyalgia issues. oops.


Any judgment, analytic or opinion statements about someone's apparent behavior or choices/lack of choices are better kept to one's self, ime.

WTF is wrong with you? ;-)


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Autonomous cars!
> Okay... I get that you guys have valid justification for hating autonomous car innovations because Uber intends to replace you with robots. I would hate to have that fear lingering over my head.
> From my perspective though, autonomous cars will give me and people like me a level of freedom never experienced before.
> Push a button and go. Never roll the dice and hope for a helpful driver over a bad one ever again. No more having to wait, no more missing out, no more apologizing for circumstances beyond my control that made me late.
> Having my own autonomous car will be the biggest freedom breakthrough since the personal computer, and that was huge.


I agree with you. 
I am pretty sure the development stage will last a bit longer than most people would like. 
They have some of the basics down, but things like construction and objects in the road are still a problem.

Three to five more years..... maybe.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It would likely blow up in their faces as half of these people would never get any service and the complaints would mount like crazy. One note however: there is no reason for dialysis patients to be "delayed" from the driver's point of view because uber shouldn't be called until they're ready to walk out the door anyway.


Yeah. but they'll use automation to dispatch you at a predetermined time no doubt. Not the most thoughtful and logical thing to do, but who says people in decision making rolls are logical?
Especially after 6 PM when in some cases there's nobody in the office. That's why you'll get dialysis no shows.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> Autonomous cars!
> Okay... I get that you guys have valid justification for hating autonomous car innovations because Uber intends to replace you with robots. I would hate to have that fear lingering over my head.
> From my perspective though, autonomous cars will give me and people like me a level of freedom never experienced before.
> Push a button and go. Never roll the dice and hope for a helpful driver over a bad one ever again. No more having to wait, no more missing out, no more apologizing for circumstances beyond my control that made me late.
> Having my own autonomous car will be the biggest freedom breakthrough since the personal computer, and that was huge.


I don't hate them. I don't think I'll be losing my "job" anytime soon. I just think the expectation of having them pick up drunks at 2am anytime soon is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It would likely blow up in their faces as half of these people would never get any service and the complaints would mount like crazy. One note however: there is no reason for dialysis patients to be "delayed" from the driver's point of view because uber shouldn't be called until they're ready to walk out the door anyway.
> 
> What about those of us who have a previously fractured back and can't lift anything heavy?
> 
> There is NO requirement for an uber driver to even get out of the car. You can be paraplegic and drive for uber.


Pretty much why Uber offers Uber Assist. 
You can opt in, or chose not to depending on your personal abilities. 
It is your call.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What about those of us who have a previously fractured back and can't lift anything heavy?


I would have no hard feelings if you shuffled me because of a disability of your own.
I'd be one hell of a hypocrite if I did.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Driving in a college town I have picked up several grad students that were blind. In every case they were toes to the curb exactly where the app told me and at no time did I have prior knowledge of their disability. After arrival, and upon seeing someone with a white cane, I exited my vehicle and asked if they were waiting on an Uber and then helped them into my vehicle. When I arrived at their destination, in every case it was a house or apartment, they asked If I could walk them to their door which I did without hesitation. I received accolades and most times a tip although I always made sure they knew it wasn't expected. I'm in rather small town and they were often repeat riders and we developed a good rapport. They have all said they've had pleasant experiences with Uber drivers.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It's too much to expect for a profit company and/or for profit individuals. Hence a need of not-for-profit Rideshare of America or Rideshare of UN is needed.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Any judgment, analytic or opinion statements about someone's apparent behavior or choices/lack of choices are better kept to one's self, ime.
> 
> WTF is wrong with you? ;-)


Oh I was just having fun not knowing she had health issues. She wasn't offended and kind of laughed when I mentioned the drunk girls.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind.


There is a service called GoGoGrandparent.com that is designed to help folks with disabilities get rides with Uber and Lyft. I've caught a ride from them in the past. The rider was blind and had requested that I pull into his driveway to the back door. I did so, helped him into the car, then when we got to his destination (his church), I helped him out and turned him over to one of the ushers.

He tipped me $10 on a $5.50 ride. I have no issues helping someone who needs it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Funny, I did exactly that a few days ago. Although she was standing outside. I already drove by once but circled around and call out her name. Then got out to help her in. a 24 mile trip. Helped her out but once home she knew her way to the door so I left. No tip No thank you.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> It's too much to expect for a profit company...


[/QUOTE]
That much I strongly but respectfully disagree with.
That kind of mentality would ensure that the unemployment rate among certain groups was almost 100 percent.
Airlines are for profit, but they have to accommodate the passenger if needed from the time they enter the airport to the time they leave the front doors of the destination airport.
Apple, Microsoft, Google, Etc are for profit software companies but they don't have a choice but to ensure their software is usable by everyone. (Some do a better job of this than others).
For profit employers need to make their workplace as accessible as possible. (Again, some do a better job than others and some find ways around the system).
Thankfully legislation exists for a lot of this stuff or there'd be no tomorrow for anyone who just got an unlucky hand.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> I would have no hard feelings if you shuffled me because of a disability of your own.
> I'd be one hell of a hypocrite if I did.


The problem is uber doesn't CARE. Cancellation rate is an issue and they don't care the reason. Plus, those who CAN deal with heavy wheelchairs can pretend to have a disability to avoid it.

There is no Uber assist in my market as far as I know and even if there were I believe it does not pay any better than regular Uber so why on Earth would anybody do it? Uber needs to be pushed to do what taxis have to do and have wheelchair Vehicles available and subsidize it. But they don't want to subsidize anything they expect the driver to do it and that just does not work at these rates



Clothahump said:


> There is a service called GoGoGrandparent.com that is designed to help folks with disabilities get rides with Uber and Lyft. I've caught a ride from them in the past. The rider was blind and had requested that I pull into his driveway to the back door. I did so, helped him into the car, then when we got to his destination (his church), I helped him out and turned him over to one of the ushers.
> 
> He tipped me $10 on a $5.50 ride. I have no issues helping someone who needs it.


Go go grandparent is just a company that's figured out a way to make money off people who do not have a smartphone or don't know how to use it. They charge the customer extra and the driver gets nothing extra. All they do is call the Uber for them. The good thing is that they're generally old and old people tip but other than that there is no upside and it has nothing to do with disability.



RockinEZ said:


> Pretty much why Uber offers Uber Assist.
> You can opt in, or chose not to depending on your personal abilities.
> It is your call.


Uber assist does not solve the problem unless there are enough of them that it's as convenient for the disabled as regular uber. See my other post.



jfinks said:


> Oh I was just having fun not knowing she had health issues. She wasn't offended and kind of laughed when I mentioned the drunk girls.


That could have so easily gone the other way though. Funnily enough most of my drunk customers like to tell me how drunk they are for some reason.



ntcindetroit said:


> It's too much to expect for a profit company and/or for profit individuals. Hence a need of not-for-profit Rideshare of America or Rideshare of UN is needed.


For individuals yes. Obviously I'm not going to go out and buy an expensive Van and spend $60,000 to retrofit it so that I can pick up people in wheelchairs. However companies have been forced to do this for years. That's why there is so many taxis that are wheelchair accessible Yellow Cab is not buying those out of the kindness of their heart.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is uber doesn't CARE. Cancellation rate is an issue and they don't care the reason. Plus, those who CAN deal with heavy wheelchairs can pretend to have a disability to avoid it.


I understand this.
If you asked me to cancel in that situation so it didn't impact you're cancel percent I would gladly do so. I would trust you were telling me the truth unless I started hearing the same story from a high enough percentage of drivers.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> there is no Uber assist in my market as far as I know and even if there were I believe it does not pay any better than regular Uber so why on Earth would anybody do it? Uber needs to be pushed to do what taxis have to do and have wheelchair Vehicles available and subsidize it. But they don't want to subsidize anything they expect the driver to do it and that just does not work at these rates


I agree with you.
Apparently Uber charges some 10 percent less commission to the driver (can someone confirm that?) but it's not enough. Uber should wave their cut on these trips altogether and apply for tax write-offs for charitable donations/work in these cases.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber assist does not solve the problem unless there are enough of them that it's as convenient for the disabled as regular uber. See my other post.


True, but it makes it better, which is all that can be asked.
Some of us are used to paratransit, where you might have to book several days ahead for a trip. So when that's not available, waiting an hour for Uber Assist doesn't seem so bad.
That said, Uber should subsidize it and then make it a requirement to service at least certain classes of assist clients who don't require service from specially trained professionals.
They should also make it so WAV and ASSIST are only available to persons who provide medical documentation to support their need for it, to prevent abuse of the system and drivers asking clients to order assist when they don't need it to get out of commission fees.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Isn't the real issue here whether or not, if picking up said individual or not, would impede on that individuals right of dignity as a person in this society? Refusing service could very easily be considered a slight on a person, and honestly, I believe that it should be regarded with more seriousness than refusing someone with a 'service' dog.
I get irate with drunk people because they cause themselves their own disaster. I get angry at teeny boppers and young punks because their upbringing or self views make them think that they own everything and everyone they come into contact with. These are behaviors that can be rectified should the individual in question choose to do so. As a choice, because they choose NOT to fix themselves, I can choose to be irate when they act like a slave driver toward me.
Most people with a disability had no choice in the matter, and there's no way to fix it. Which is why I alter my stance for them. They also tend to treat other people more human then those with issues that can be fixed with choice. While we should respect them as people anyway, there are laws also in place that assure that they can keep their dignity. I believe that the laws that taxi and paratransit drivers have to follow in such regards should also have to be followed by us.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> There are different levels of legal blindness, from partial to complete. Even with complete blindness, the ability to eventually convey oneself is manageable within learned areas.
> 
> Moving about in known areas becomes an eventual learned trait for a person who is unable to rely upon eyesight, as they begin to become accustomed to sound, touch, and feel while maneuvering known territory. Being subject to unknown areas makes the situation different. If you were blind folded and placed near the edge of a cliff, would you feel as confident?
> 
> ...


Gubes I'm loving you more and more every day!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Gubes I'm loving you more and more every day!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber Assist is a wonderful thing, nd the fact that it exists makes the point that not all drivers, in fact the vast majority, are not qualified to do rides that require assistance. There was a young blind woman I used to drive fairly frequently from her boyfriend's apt. to the VA hospital where she worked. I would get out of the car for her, and put my arm out and tell her where it was so I could guide her to the car. I would _not_ put my hands on her, but rather allowed her to touch me. I also would have never agreed to go inside the building to call her.

I probably would have agreed to call or text on arrival, though, if given a heads up, and given her a few more minutes to show up if weather was bad. That's just being human, yanno?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber Assist is a wonderful thing, nd the fact that it exists makes the point that not all drivers, in fact the vast majority, are not qualified to do rides that require assistance. There was a young blind woman I used to drive fairly frequently from her boyfriend's apt. to the VA hospital where she worked. I would get out of the car for her, and put my arm out and tell her where it was so I could guide her to the car. I would _not_ put my hands on her, but rather allowed her to touch me. I also would have never agreed to go inside the building to call her.
> 
> I probably would have agreed to call or text on arrival, though, if given a heads up, and given her a few more minutes to show up if weather was bad. That's just being human, yanno?


Done as it should be done. 
Sensitivity is more important than anything when working with people that use Uber Assist. 
You can't be grabbing folks. That is rude.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Caturria if you want to give yourself a shot at receiving better service I recommend ordering a higher level vehicle (Select, Black, Premier, Lux, etc). UberSelect and Lyft Premier are on par to taxi rates, and UberBlack and Lyft Lux are about 50% higher.

You said it made sense to get a taxi if Uber wasn't cheaper, however, I would argue that Uber or Lyft are a lot more convenient, and you get happier drivers who are compensated better. They may not be trained in handling people with disabilities but I assure you they will be more willing to help with any basic tasks since the minute rates actually provide a decent wage. I would give this advice not just to you, but to anyone requesting any type of rides the are inconvenient or require extra effort (long pickups, short trips, multiple stops, extra waiting, loading cargo, etc). If you have money to tip, ordering UberBlack or Lyft Lux will ensure you get good service and the driver gets something decent for the short ride. These drivers are less likely to expect tips, but depending on your needs a tip may still be in order.

The truth is UberX and assist already pay too low as it is, without having to go out or the way for do extra. Too many pax have used drivers fo extra service and been stiffed on tips so many are hesitant to do so without upfront assurances. The cheap platforms rely on driver charity and good will in order to make Uber look good. Unfortuanbtly that's not a sustainable reason Reliable formula for good service. In short, you need pay more to guarantee better service


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Caturria if you want to give yourself a shot at receiving better service I recommend ordering a higher level vehicle (Select, Black, Premier, Lux, etc). UberSelect and Lyft Premier are on par to taxi rates, and UberBlack and Lyft Lux are about 50% higher.


Sadly none of those things exist where I live, only Uber X does.



hulksmash said:


> You said it made sense to get a taxi if Uber wasn't cheaper, however, I would argue that Uber or Lyft are a lot more convenient, and you get happier drivers who are compensated better. They may not be trained in handling people with disabilities but I assure you they will be more willing to help with any basic tasks since the minute rates actually provide a decent wage.


yeah, if we had those options I'd definitely try them out and see how they compare to the taxi.
To be fair though the taxi drivers are required to do certain things.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Sadly none of those things exist where I live, only Uber X does.
> 
> yeah, if we had those options I'd definitely try them out and see how they compare to the taxi.
> To be fair though the taxi drivers are required to do certain things.


Perhaps try an XL, as that pays drivers about 50% more, however, a tip is still in order once those extra earnings are partially offset by higher expenses. Also keep in mind XL drivers don't get any type of long pickup fee.

Unfortunately what your experiencing is the result of low rates leading to declining service


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Late to it but I'd be absolutely OK with the original request. Its not even about the tip, although its appreciated. Even without a text explaining it I usually text first then call Uber pax if they aren't coming out around the time of the cancel option. I mostly don't mind my pax and typically am pretty happy to help them if they need it. Caturria being upfront about their needs is just a bonus.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Perhaps try an XL, as that pays drivers about 50% more, however, a tip is still in order once that extra earnings is partially offset by higher expenses. Also keep in mind XL drivers don't get any type of long pickup fee.
> 
> Unfortunately what your experiencing is the result of low rates leading to declining service


I'm not even sure if we have that but I'll check it out.
We'll either get more Uber service in town or the city will push them out. Hamilton still has strong reservations about Uber.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Late to it but I'd be absolutely OK with the original request. Its not even about the tip, although its appreciated. Even without a text explaining it I usually text first then call Uber pax if they aren't coming out around the time of the cancel option. I mostly don't mind my pax and typically am pretty happy to help them if they need it. Caturria being upfront about their needs is just a bonus.


Thank you very much.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


My spidey sense tell me you may be a shill on a fishing expedition, but I'll bite anyway.

Rideshare has changed lives for people like yourself with mobility challenges. Here's the deal... I don't discriminate against anyone because of their race, creed, color, sexual prefs, gender identity, language, OR disability. I am happy to invite anyone looking for a ride into my car and will gladly take them where they wish to be dropped off as long as it makes financial sense for me to do so, and your rating of my performance is inconsequential. 
Rather than post a novel I will cut directly to the chase: 
What you are describing in your post requires going above and beyond the job these companies compensate drivers to perform. The TNC's offer no additional consideration for your situation so I'll ask if you are be willing to compensate your driver for the extra time, effort and care necessary to provide you with excellent service?
If your ride request was followed by a note or call in the app explaining the requirements of your situation and an up front offer of gratuity in addition to the normal fare, I'd be happy to take you wherever you'd like to go... otherwise it might not be worth my time.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> My spidey sense tell me you may be a shill on a fishing expedition, but I'll bite anyway.
> 
> Rideshare has changed lives for people like yourself with mobility challenges. Here's the deal... I don't discriminate against anyone because of their race, creed, color, sexual prefs, gender identity, language, OR disability. I am happy to invite anyone looking for a ride into my car and will gladly take them where they wish to be dropped off as long as it makes financial sense for me to do so, and your rating of my performance is inconsequential.
> Rather than post a novel I will cut directly to the chase:
> ...


I realize that when I made the original post I didn't specify a hard and fast amount when I stated 'I will tip as much as I can'.
I got some suggestions from others which suggest that a tip of either $5.00 or 25 percent (whichever is higher) is a reasonable bar to shoot for.
But of course everyone has different expectations and so I'd like to ask you personally:
If I said that given the assistance I need, that the worst case scenario was three minutes beyond what a normal pickup takes (two minutes on pickup and one minute on drop-off). In your own personal opinion, what is fair compensation for that.
The paratransit drivers tell me that picking me up at a place of business takes three minutes out of an allowed five. That said, they have to update their logs after they arrive and before they can come in so that adds time that isn't part of this equation.
While we're on the strictly business side of this discussion it's worth mentioning that once fare and tip have been summed, this still has to come out less than a taxi in order for it to be worth considering on my end. The reason being that taxis do have job requirements to do these sorts of things.
The last piece is when the city decides to call Uber for a paratransit client. In these cases I don't know Uber is coming, the payment isn't coming directly from me and I don't know what kind of agreements they have.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Really ? 
For $75 hour, I can find someone to do all that the OP requested. But not for fuber/gryft fares.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

just how lazy can some of you be not to spend one eeensy weensy minute of your worthless time helping someone get to your car? i never expect a tip when assisting the elderly, or disabled. every good deed will come back to you in kind one day or another, and every wicked deed will come around and bite you one day.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Really ?
> For $75 hour, I can find someone to do all that the OP requested. But not for fuber/gryft fares.


Alright. Lets see what that works out to.
($75 / 60) * 3 =...
$3.75 for three minutes of assistance?
You do realize that's actually lower than any of the numbers we've been discussing all thread?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

No, you misunderstood my post, Instead of $.91 a mile and .11 a min, they just figure the time in 15 min blocks, $20 every 15 min. So with the time involved , you figured 3 min, uh have you ever picked up blind folk that needed assistance, more like 10 min for pick up, say 15 min for the 5 mile drive, and 5 min for getting them out of car and to door, that b e 30 min total, $40.

I did this gig last year, drove taxi service, picked up lots of handicap and blind folks. I prefer the time based fee structure, as you can spend 10+ min just getting them into and out of the car.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> have you ever picked up blind folk that needed assistance, more like 10 min for pick up, say 15 min for the 5 mile drive, and 5 min for getting them out of car and to door, that b e 30 min total, $40.


I am myself a blind folk who requires assistance from paratransit drivers.
I've been very careful with my words thus far as we're all adults here and so far everyone has acted as such, but I'm going to call a spade a spade here. This statement is melodrama to say the least.
Ten minutes for pickup? That's hugely exaggerated.
Would it take you ten minutes to walk from your car to the door of a cafe or other business, and then walk back to your car? Not even close. Would it take you five minutes to walk from your car to the front door of your house/ apartment building? Not even close.
That's almost enough time to walk an entire mile.
I'm more than keen on listening to and respecting everybody's unique opinions and perspectives on this. But I would politely request that you not pollute the minds of other readers with statistics which I think you know to be way out in left field.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Caturria said:


> I am myself a blind folk who requires assistance from paratransit drivers.
> I've been very careful with my words thus far as we're all adults here and so far everyone has acted as such, but I'm going to call a spade a spade here. This statement is melodrama to say the least.
> Ten minutes for pickup? That's hugely exaggerated.
> Would it take you ten minutes to walk from your car to the door of a cafe or other business, and then walk back to your car? Not even close. Would it take you five minutes to walk from your car to the front door of your house/ apartment building? Not even close.
> ...


And I request you to , well never mind, your entitled to your opinion. But you dont drive and Im not blind, so be it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> I'm not even sure if we have that but I'll check it out.
> We'll either get more Uber service in town or the city will push them out. Hamilton still has strong reservations about Uber.


Good luck ever pushing them out. Getting rid of uber is like evicting squatters who have the support of the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> But you dont drive and Im not blind, so be it.


No, I don't drive, but I am blind. Since I use shared ride paratransit mostly I know what the goings on really are. I'd suggest you check up on the policies and procedures for your local accessible transit service. Most likely they have a strict 5 minute time limit for a pickup. Uber Assist is the same.
What you feel is fair compensation for your time is your opinion, but what you posted here is simply misinformation and that's what I'm calling you out on.
The only way that even paratransits get pickups this long is if they're picking up groups of wheelchair clients (4 or 5 at once). Then I can see ten minutes to get going as being realistic because each one has to be tied down individually.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Good luck ever pushing them out. Getting rid of uber is like evicting squatters who have the support of the entire neighborhood.


So far they're being sort of passive aggressive, giving drivers fines for 'operating an unlicensed taxi'. Apparently Uber has been willing to eat those.
I don't know how far it'll go but I would wonder if it's the reason why Uber hasn't rolled out the full complement of services it normally offers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caturria said:


> No, I don't drive, but I am blind. Since I use shared ride paratransit mostly I know what the goings on really are. I'd suggest you check up on the policies and procedures for your local accessible transit service. Most likely they have a strict 5 minute time limit for a pickup. Uber Assist is the same.
> What you feel is fair compensation for your time is your opinion, but what you posted here is simply misinformation and that's what I'm calling you out on.
> The only way that even paratransits get pickups this long is if they're picking up groups of wheelchair clients (4 or 5 at once). Then I can see ten minutes to get going as being realistic because each one has to be tied down individually.
> 
> ...


Yes, uber will pay the tickets and try to get the support of the public who will clamor to keep them. Meanwhile they're figuring out which politicians to lean on and pay off.

When the public gets spoiled by uber and tells the politician to keep them, AND the politician is looking at a kickback, well...

There is no "strict 5 minute limit" for any uber. The driver can wait all day. They just get a cancel fee if they cancel after 5 minutes.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is no "strict 5 minute limit" for any uber. The driver can wait all day. They just get a cancel fee if they cancel after 5 minutes.


Yes.
I'll rephrase it by saying that there's no expectation that a driver will stay longer than 5 minutes, which likely translates into a strict limit the vast majority of the time.
In the paratransit world it really is a lot more strict since the driver has to follow a schedule.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OP - just ask a sighted person to observe your first ride with you without interfering and learn the tricky parts. Ask advice from the actual drivers. You are overthinking this.

Learn by doing.


----------



## Richard J Bracken (Jan 26, 2016)

I picked up a blind girl from her high school about 2 years ago....she was on on top of her game...ready for the ride...and very happy Happy I picked her up. I knew it was a short trip, but cared more about getting her to her destination than money. 
Sometimes we all just feel good about it.....


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> It does now. Uber is calling up front pricing an estimate now.


odd, i make them less than a dollar on all airport runs. but i do believe they have changed the goal post, once again. maybe not in my area quite yet, then again i dont drive much. 5 trips in over a months lol.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Spork24 said:


> odd, i make them less than a dollar on all airport runs. but i do believe they have changed the goal post, once again. maybe not in my area quite yet, then again i dont drive much. 5 trips in over a months lol.


Uber changes things up more frequently than a teenage girl.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Richard J Bracken said:


> I picked up a blind girl from her high school about 2 years ago....she was on on top of her game...ready for the ride...and very happy Happy I picked her up. I knew it was a short trip, but cared more about getting her to her destination than money.
> Sometimes we all just feel good about it.....


She 18?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Caturria - Something you might be missing...Rideshare drivers are not paid for the time it takes to drive to pick up any passenger. Which could be up to 10 minutes. Add the 5 minute wait time to that and driver has spent 15 minutes already...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Caturria - Something you might be missing...Rideshare drivers are not paid for the time it takes to drive to pick up any passenger. Which could be up to 10 minutes. Add the 5 minute wait time to that and driver has spent 15 minutes already...


I understand that entirely. That much goes for any pickup.
If you referring to @kcdrvr15's comment, he wasn't referring to driving to the pin. He was claiming that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors. I believe in good faith that remark was for shock value and not a reflection of actual experience.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Caturria said:


> I understand that entirely. That much goes for any pickup.


Incorrect, Paratransit that are paid hourly, are paid to drive to pick up 

Both driver and passenger have their challenges, personally I would help facilitate your request on this trip, but I am not supportive of different healthcare providers shifting over their transportation needs to Rideshare.

My comment about 'drive time being 10 minutes' was in response to your, _Would it take you ten minutes to walk from your car to the door of a cafe or other business, and then walk back to your car? Not even close. Would it take you five minutes to walk from your car to the front door of your house/ apartment building? Not even close.
_
Time is time...from the moment driver has accepted the Trip, it is called the 'pick-up.'


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Incorrect, Paratransit that are paid hourly, are paid to drive to pick up


I'll clarify. What I meant to say is that it goes for any Uber pickup.


UberLaLa said:


> Both driver and passenger have their challenges, personally I would help facilitate your request on this trip, but I am not supportive of different healthcare providers shifting over their transportation needs to Rideshare.


I'm not in support of it either. But because it costs them less they'll jump on it, at least until enough people get hurt.


UberLaLa said:


> My comment about 'drive time being 10 minutes' was in response to your, _Would it take you ten minutes to walk from your car to the door of a cafe or other business, and then walk back to your car? Not even close. Would it take you five minutes to walk from your car to the front door of your house/ apartment building? Not even close._


_
The original post I was responding to with that comment was not talking about drive time to the pin. They were trying to state that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors, which I believe in good faith was simply suggested for shock value and does not reflect actual experience._


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A number of posts have commented on the Drivers being Heartless or Lacking in Empathy. Why not forward this Very Articlate Posting to Uber and see what they have to offer in response to a Blind Passenger seeking guidance? I am certain they will say No Problem we will offer. 3.7 Surge to offset any inconveniences to our driver and not pass it on to the cost of the ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Caturria said:


> I'll clarify. What I meant to say is that it goes for any Uber pickup.
> 
> I'm not in support of it either. But because it costs them less they'll jump on it, at least until enough people get hurt.
> _
> The original post I was responding to with that comment was not talking about drive time to the pin. They were trying to state that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors, which I believe in good faith was simply suggested for shock value and does not reflect actual experience._


We are on the same page.

On another somewhat related note (okay, directly related to entire thread). If Uber truly cared, they would offer UberASSIST in every community at a 50% increase over that market's base rate, and UberWAV at a 50% increase over that markets XL rate. Some Drivers would be incentivized to opt in and those needing those types of rides would have more options.

Unfortunately, Uber is more concerned about 'looking like they care' than truly caring...


----------



## ObiJuanKenobi1X (Feb 9, 2018)

Damn..... I know this is the internet and all, but there are some truly disgusting people here. OP has been more than fair, has acknowledged the situation is difficult, and is willing to compensate for the "extra effort" (because apparently doing the decent thing now qualifies as extra). Every single disabled pax I have ever helped has always shown gratitude, both through communicating and monetary. Reading the cruelty makes me wish very bad things upon them.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> A number of posts have commented on the Drivers being Heartless or Lacking in Empathy. Why not forward this Very Articlate Posting to Uber and see what they have to offer in response to a Blind Passenger seeking guidance? I am certain they will say No Problem we will offer. 3.7 Surge to offset any inconveniences to our driver and not pass it on to the cost of the ride.


Uber definitely has a part to play in this. Big business is evil, and evil is a prerequisite to becoming a company that size.
I think right now they offer a 10 percent reduction in commission fees for trips that are considered Uber Assist. I'm sure they get a nice tax break for this. They should wave their commission fee for trips that require assistance altogether and get an even nicer tax break for it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Seriously OP. Why not just try it and report back.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Seriously OP. Why not just try it and report back.


Will do, for sure. It'll be September before I have the chance but I still think this has been a worthwhile venture. The discussion that resulted from his has been far more than I ever thought would come of it. A discussion about life, about what matters most to people, and to some extent a discussion about good and evil. I never thought I'd get featured on the home page either.
I will definitely experiment though to see how actual experience compares to what's been discussed here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

September? Go to your favourite cafe tomorrow on a base minimum fare.

Escape the evil weasels of Paratransit now.

Better yet, pick the safe and legal loading spot outside your front door and practice standing there. 

Then practice using the app without actually requesting a car. 

Then report back. 

If you can’t do those two things, you are never going to be able to use Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I'll clarify. What I meant to say is that it goes for any Uber pickup.
> 
> I'm not in support of it either. But because it costs them less they'll jump on it, at least until enough people get hurt.
> _
> The original post I was responding to with that comment was not talking about drive time to the pin. They were trying to state that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors, which I believe in good faith was simply suggested for shock value and does not reflect actual experience._


Your request would mean also looking for a legal Parking space, paying for it (if necessary), and walking from _there_ to go inside a building. That's a good 10-15 minutes in lots of places.

The average Uber driver doesn't get out of the vehicle for 90-95% of rides (unless doing lots of airport runs), and stays within arms reach of the car for the remaining 5-10%.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Sacto Burbs said:


> September? Go to your favourite cafe tomorrow on a base minimum fare.
> 
> Escape the evil weasels of Paratransit now.


I would. Except I'm in a far away city that doesn't have Uber at all.
I return in September.



SuzeCB said:


> Your request would mean also looking for a legal Parking space, paying for it (if necessary), and walking from _there_ to go inside a building.


I wouldn't go to such a place.
The only place I can think of that's anywhere sizeable enough to create those issues would be the Toronto airport that's some 45 minutes away from where I live.
If I had to go to a huge shopping centre I'd have to bring someone with me. Not even paratransit is going to fly in those circumstances because the assistance I'd require would go beyond transportation anyway.
The kinds of places I'm talking about are cafes, restaurants, the college campus (which has a pickup and drop-off zone), a bank; mostly places where you can park right near the doors.
Right or wrong I have to choose employers based on transportation logistics too. I'm used to calling places about environmental considerations and choosing where I go based on them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I would. Except I'm in a far away city that doesn't have Uber at all.
> I return in September.
> 
> I wouldn't go to such a place.
> ...


Canada must be vastly different then. In NJ, most restaurants on the street don't have parking directly in front, and if they do it's metered. That's IF there's a space available.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Canada must be vastly different then. In NJ, most restaurants on the street don't have parking directly in front, and if they do it's metered. That's IF there's a space available.


I'll ask my paratransit tonight how they pick up at restaurants with metered parking.
There must be spots that are designated for pickup and drop-off at which you can't sit for more than a few minutes.
I'll have the answer in an hour or so.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

NoLuberFromUber said:


> I do the same. If I'm called as soon as I arrive at a hospital or physical therapist, and told by the rider they are on the way out but moving slowly, or need help out of a wheelchair, or help getting in the car with a Walker, I'm ok to wait a few minutes past the 5 minute cancellation window.
> 
> However I once got a call almost 20 seconds till cancelation, from an obese man in a Walker. It was pouring rain, he couldn't stand, by himself, needed much help to get into the car, I had to put his Walker into my trunk, and he stunk so bad of body odor. He then directed me a faster way home than the app. App wanted me to go on the highway. His direction through a traffic lighted road. It took longer, cut of 3 miles (less pay) and he didn't tip. 1 star for him. I spent the rest of my night driving in damp clothes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, OK, you have had a worse experience than I have had. But you know, I was pinged to a home in Shelton Ct once, and the woman was not only blind but seemed to have a very negative belief system. She kept on saying things that essentially indicated that she did not trust me to do right by her. AS luck (bad) would have it, the City of Shelton was doing major road work a mile from her home, and the Uber GPS was totally useless. I explained this to the woman and asked her advice.... She told me to cancel the trip and take her back home.

Since I did not understand what she was thinking, and I was afraid of doing or saying the wrong thing, I took her home. But given a little assistance as to whether I should take a right or a left turn, I would happily have completed the trip for her.



jlong105 said:


> I do not respond to texts when I am driving. I probably would not be able to safely give you the info you need.


 I hate to simply jump in here... but I too have all "notifications" and such turned off while I am Ubering. If the Law thinks that it is unsafe enough to be illegal to be talking or texting while driving then I sure as hell don't want to be distracted by some dumb ass text that says.... "we moved from JC Penny's to the Food Court!".

Fine, if I get to Penny's and don't see you I'll call you - from a parked car!!!!!


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Canada must be vastly different then. In NJ, most restaurants on the street don't have parking directly in front, and if they do it's metered. That's IF there's a space available.


My transit driver told me they simply pull up and put their four way flashers on. Taxis do the same.
I'll investigate further though and ask the authorities directly.
Maybe this is another case in which Uber has not set the legal scenes to be able to provide the service they provide, in the way they're legally obligated to provide it.
For now anyway, it sounds like don't consider Uber for destinations with parking meters is the middle ground. The cafes don't have them, and the school etc tend to have designated pickup locations.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


Type pretty well for a blind bloke


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Caturria said:


> I understand that entirely. That much goes for any pickup.
> If you referring to @kcdrvr15's comment, he wasn't referring to driving to the pin. He was claiming that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors. I believe in good faith that remark was for shock value and not a reflection of actual experience.


You keep trashing my posr. Get a life..you r on ignor, have a crappy day.. :/


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Type pretty well for a blind bloke


What exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I mean exactly that. That person types extremely well.



Obviously youre fishing for reasons to be offended.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

I was just thinking here about text messages and such.
Wouldn't it be a good idea if Uber implemented a notes feature? That way any pax can put notes on their account which go to the driver every time they request a trip, or add them to individual trips as needed?
I've noticed a lot of threads here about gated communities; another perfect use case for such a feature.
That way there's no reason to have text messages enabled while driving, you guys see the notes and can decide to accept the ride or not based on them, and the pax doesn't have to remember to send you the same information every time they request.
Am I missing something?



Skepticaldriver said:


> I mean exactly that. That person types extremely well.
> 
> Obviously youre fishing for reasons to be offended.


Not offended, just curious. A lot of people think we wouldn't be able to use computers effectively since the keys don't have braille on them.
I just kind of wondered what your expectations might have been before having come across this.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> C'mon man, have a heart. He's trying to be thorough in his explanation because he's looking for an honest answer. He's just wants to know if his disability is going to cause undue grief should he attempt to utilize the service. No doubt he's listened to some of the heartless comments that are written in this forum, and he has legitimate safety reasons to be concerned regarding the service of rideshare operators.
> Look, we all come in here to piss & moan about "this-pax-did-this" or "this-pax-said-that," but that doesn't negate that fact that some people will need some special assistance for reasons that are beyond their control. Are any of you heartless enough that you would readily spit in the face of a person dealing with a disability?
> You may want to reflect on the words of Jesus in Matthew 25:31-46 when He speaks regarding people in need.


Thank you!!!

The poster is ten stars for communication. The proposed interaction is EXACTLY the opposite of the constant pax complaints. I welcome additional information that protects both sides.

And remember, In the split second we reach for the CANCEL button, our lives may suddenly require a little outside assistance. I pray everyone reaches home safely every evening, and I hope I am mindful and aware the next time I receive a request that appears to be "complicated."

I've heard said, "there are no atheists in a foxhole." I don't believe politics or gender are topics of discussion. I like to think integrity, humility, and respect are a constant presence.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> I was just thinking here about text messages and such.
> Wouldn't it be a good idea if Uber implemented a notes feature? That way any pax can put notes on their account which go to the driver every time they request a trip, or add them to individual trips as needed?
> I've noticed a lot of threads here about gated communities; another perfect use case for such a feature.
> That way there's no reason to have text messages enabled while driving, you guys see the notes and can decide to accept the ride or not based on them, and the pax doesn't have to remember to send you the same information every time they request.
> ...


Nine times out of 10, when a driver gets a request, he or she is already driving. It can be difficult enough, particularly for a new driver, to discern the rating of the packs, the amount of time it's going to take to get to the packs, and trying to look at the map to figure out where the pickup is and if they want to go to that neighborhood. You can't pack too much more information on there, which is what you're suggesting. And to make things even more confusing, sometimes the request comes through as what we call a stacked ping, which means the driver is still in the middle of doing a ride, with another packs in the car, and the request just popped up and covered the GPS map, which can be dangerous, depending on what's going on at that very second. The noise that we here telling us that there is a request, is loud, and apparently almost impossible to change the volume on, regardless of what you do to your phone. I went crawling all over my phone, and actually had a programmer do it as well, and we were unable to figure out how to lower the volume on incoming request from Uber. The Sounds will go on for a full 15 seconds, unless the driver accepts or refuses the request by actually doing something to their phone. While driving.

And asking a driver to cancel if they're not willing to go to Extraordinary Measures to help you, is really unfair, as well. Drivers can be deactivated if their cancellation rate gets too high.

Making sure that you are toes on the curb at an area where the driver will be able to stop is your best way to help your driver. The more you show you are willing to meet the driver as close to halfway as you can, the more likely your driver is to take the extra steps to provide more assistance for you. We may sound heartless on this forum, but would you have to realize is that what most of us are complaining about it's not the majority of our rides. It's the ones that just really get under our skin, and they teach us lessons about not going too far out of our way, because you are underpaid as it is. You would be rather surprised at how many scams passengers will pull to get a $5 credit towards their next ride, would absolutely no regard for the fact that the false complaint that they made will put someone out of work, essentially, with no pay for a couple of days, and possibly have that driver deactivated. So, yes, drivers get a little jaded.

Consider how consider how jaded you must be yourself, when someone finds out that you're blind so they yell at you when they speak to you, as if being blind also means you're deaf. Or they take a very patronizing tone with you, as if you were a child, because of course being blind actually has something to do with your intelligence, right? People are idiots.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Consider how consider how jaded you must be yourself, when someone finds out that you're blind so they yell at you when they speak to you, as if being blind also means you're deaf. Or they take a very patronizing tone with you, as if you were a child, because of course being blind actually has something to do with your intelligence, right? People are idiots.


Sometimes things like these happen, but not as a rule. I'm more jaded about possibly being taken advantage of or stolen from. Hence the admittedly jaded comment about myself cancelling if I didn't get a favourable response from a driver after 3-4 minutes, to avoid being scammed. If I have to cary cash I only ever cary $5 bills. I am very hesitant to sign anything that isn't electronic and readable by assistive technology. So yes, cynicism is a survival skill for all of us.
Most of the time, what happens to me is that people think I can't do basic things (like climb stairs or wash myself; these two are big). Either that, or they go to the other extreme and feel I need no support because I automatically know my way around everywhere. I certainly learn my way around a place eventually with the help of extensive (limited availability) training, but it literally comes down to muscle memory and is not universal.
That's why I cannot make any promises of being able to be standing on the curb at the precise location at which your car is going to pull up. There's nothing predictable about that.
What in your own opinion would be considered meeting you half way in this particular circumstance?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Sometimes things like these happen, but not as a rule. I'm more jaded about possibly being taken advantage of or stolen from. Hence the admittedly jaded comment about myself cancelling if I didn't get a favourable response from a driver after 3-4 minutes, to avoid being scammed. If I have to cary cash I only ever cary $5 bills. I am very hesitant to sign anything that isn't electronic and readable by assistive technology. So yes, cynicism is a survival skill for all of us.
> Most of the time, what happens to me is that people think I can't do basic things (like climb stairs or wash myself; these two are big). Either that, or they go to the other extreme and feel I need no support because I automatically know my way around everywhere. I certainly learn my way around a place eventually with the help of extensive (limited availability) training, but it literally comes down to muscle memory and is not universal.
> That's why I cannot make any promises of being able to be standing on the curb at the precise location at which your car is going to pull up. There's nothing predictable about that.
> What in your own opinion would be considered meeting you half way in this particular circumstance?


I'm not sure. It would vary by the place. If there's some sort of doorman or security guard that isn't rooted to the desk, you can ask the driver to call or text when there and they can see if s/he's close. If right in front, or in a legal spot, it's all gravy. If not, you have to realize that cops often downright pounce on Uber and Lyft cars for being in No Standing zones. The cost of the ticket will more than wipe out several of your rides, even including tips.

I don't know how things are in Canada. I'm in NJ. Even in my state, things with cops can vary wildly from town to town, or even cop to cop.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> 100% shuffle
> I'm not going to take liability if you happen to fall while I'm holding onto you


I suspect Uber has it configured that they're only responsible while the pax is in the car, not the transit from shop to car. It could well fall on the shoulders of the driver, which isn't fair. From what I've read thus far, my input would be, please find a place to wait that is close to the area where there is parking the driver can get to easily. I'm not certain handicapped parking would work, because parking without a placard would net us a huge fine. Also note that most of us do not make the big bucks Uber/Lyft promote and many of us barely break even and what little extra we "make" goes toward the deterioration of our car. So, those who suggest you try UberSelect are not far off the mark, because they ARE compensated better than the hoi polloi (or ants a some call us). As for tipping, nearly everyone says they will tip in the app and they don't, so I'd bring a tip in cash to hand the driver when you exit.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm not sure. It would vary by the place. If there's some sort of doorman or security guard that isn't rooted to the desk, you can ask the driver to call or text when there and they can see if s/he's close. If right in front, or in a legal spot, it's all gravy. If not, you have to realize that cops often downright pounce on Uber and Lyft cars for being in No Standing zones. The cost of the ticket will more than wipe out several of your rides, even including tips.
> 
> I don't know how things are in Canada. I'm in NJ. Even in my state, things with cops can vary wildly from town to town, or even cop to cop.


So what it sounds like, at least from the conversation you and I are having in particular, is that I might find it prudent to avoid Uber for pickups at locations which don't offer complementary parking. Does that sound about right?
The other thing to mention is that if a cop was to come and try to write you a ticket, you'd see it in progress and the cop would see both you and I. Even Paratransits won't go beyond the point at which the vehicle is no longer in sight.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Caturria said:


> So what it sounds like, at least from the conversation you and I are having in particular, is that I might find it prudent to avoid Uber for pickups at locations which don't offer complementary parking. Does that sound about right?
> The other thing to mention is that if a cop was to come and try to write you a ticket, you'd see it in progress and the cop would see both you and I. Even Paratransits won't go beyond the point at which the vehicle is no longer in sight.


Again, I don't know how it is in Canada. And, as I said, conditions vary wildly in the US. As far as I know, there are few, if any, exceptions to parking laws, and cops can be quick to enforce them sometimes, even if it means being a jerk. A driver picking anyone up has a better chance of avoiding the ticket if s/he can jump in the car in a heartbeat and get out of the offending spot. Not 100%, though.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


Uber assis 
, simple that's what you use. It set up for your situation. For you to expect people doing a side gig for .67 a mile and .11 a minute is unreasonable, use Uber assist and be done with it.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

uberist said:


> Uber assis
> , simple that's what you use. It set up for your situation. For you to expect people doing a side gig for .67 a mile and .11 a minute is unreasonable, use Uber assist and be done with it.


It doesn't exist in my market.
From what I understand (and I could be mistaken), it's sort of an experimental thing and not very wide spread.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

I think that's respectable in giving Uber drivers a heads up of what's to come after accepting the Ping. I could work with that. I'm not dependent on tips like some Ants are so I wouldn't be expecting anything extra, anyway. If I have a safe place to park, and you need a ride, I'd help you out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Nine times out of 10, when a driver gets a request, he or she is already driving. It can be difficult enough, particularly for a new driver, to discern the rating of the packs, the amount of time it's going to take to get to the packs, and trying to look at the map to figure out where the pickup is and if they want to go to that neighborhood. You can't pack too much more information on there, which is what you're suggesting. And to make things even more confusing, sometimes the request comes through as what we call a stacked ping, which means the driver is still in the middle of doing a ride, with another packs in the car, and the request just popped up and covered the GPS map, which can be dangerous, depending on what's going on at that very second. The noise that we here telling us that there is a request, is loud, and apparently almost impossible to change the volume on, regardless of what you do to your phone. I went crawling all over my phone, and actually had a programmer do it as well, and we were unable to figure out how to lower the volume on incoming request from Uber. The Sounds will go on for a full 15 seconds, unless the driver accepts or refuses the request by actually doing something to their phone. While driving.
> 
> And asking a driver to cancel if they're not willing to go to Extraordinary Measures to help you, is really unfair, as well. Drivers can be deactivated if their cancellation rate gets too high.
> 
> ...


Go to account>>settings>>volume--and turn it down. 
Account>>settings>>accessibility>>use flash for requests.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Go to account>>settings>>volume--and turn it down.
> Account>>settings>>accessibility>>use flash for requests.


The problem with that is that it turns down all sounds. I still needed my phone to be able to function four phone calls, GPS, etc.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> I think that's respectable in giving Uber drivers a heads up of what's to come after accepting the Ping. I could work with that. I'm not dependent on tips like some Ants are so I wouldn't be expecting anything extra, anyway. If I have a safe place to park, and you need a ride, I'd help you out.


Much appreciated. I know it's not the case with everyone in my shoes, but I would tip. I'm no Google executive either, but I would give back.
I think it's worth stating that if I promised a tip and didn't deliver, it would quite honestly come out a heck of a lot worse for me than it would for you. While you'd be ticked off over being shafted yet again, I'd be literally stuck in a room wishing I had a ride to a place that wasn't that room.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Much appreciated. I know it's not the case with everyone in my shoes, but I would tip. I'm no Google executive either, but I would give back.
> I think it's worth stating that if I promised a tip and didn't deliver, it would quite honestly come out a heck of a lot worse for me than it would for you. While you'd be ticked off over being shafted yet again, I'd be literally stuck in a room wishing I had a ride to a place that wasn't that room.


98% of the riders who claim they will tip never do. If I were you, I wouldn't even bring up tipping. If you're going to tip, tip. If not, then don't. Drivers get very tired of hearing the same ol' "I'll tip you in the app" and nothing comes of it. That's why drivers get so upset over tipping.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I’m an ASSIST driver and I have picked up blind pax. While I did get out of the car to help any way I could, I found that they really didn’t need much help from me to that. Once they got home, they knew exactly were to go once out of my car.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm an ASSIST driver and I have picked up blind pax. While I did get out of the car to help any way I could, I found that they really didn't need much help from me to that. Once they got home, they knew exactly were to go once out of my car.


In most cases, yes. But what happens when you accidentally drop them at an incorrect address? If you don't stay until they get inside, bad things can happen.
Do you go to the doors for pickup at public places?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Caturria said:


> In most cases, yes. But what happens when you accidentally drop them at an incorrect address? If you don't stay until they get inside, bad things can happen.
> Do you go to the doors for pickup at public places?


When I reach their destination, I don't just assume I'm at the right place. I tell them the address number I'm seeing and describe what I see outside.

And yes: I do wait to see them unlock their front door. I actually do the same thing for women late at night.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I had a blind passenger once, at one of the most inconvenient pick up locations ever(The corner of La Brea and Santa Monica, starbucks corner). I did not know the passenger was blind until they called me. I almost canceled because I was 100% unaware of the situation, and in my mind, I thought it was some weho pax taking their sweet time. I would have found a way to be more accommodating, there should be an option on uber's app for customers. I hit my emergency lights and ran out to find him. 

The dude didn't really need my assistance in any way other than to know where the car was located. I double checked his address at start and end of trip, opened the gate for him and that was that. Drivers had canceled on him already, kind of sad.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> When I reach their destination, I don't just assume I'm at the right place. I tell them the address number I'm seeing and describe what I see outside.
> 
> And yes: I do wait to see them unlock their front door. I actually do the same thing for women late at night.


Would you come inside the doors at a public place of business to call the person's name and let them know you're there?
I'm assuming your training is similar to public paratransit?



aeiou_- said:


> there should be an option on uber's app for customers.


Yes, they need to implement a notes section so the passenger can type whatever needs to be communicated into the app before submitting the request. That would eliminate a crap tun of misunderstandings without having to rely on texting.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I'm an ASSIST driver and I have picked up blind pax. While I did get out of the car to help any way I could, I found that they really didn't need much help from me to that. Once they got home, they knew exactly were to go once out of my car.


You know, I was all for the assist thing when it started, until it started pulling me out of 3x+ surge areas at peak times(back then) and I realized that the only people using assist where drunk pricks who hit the wrong button and did not realize it, so then they would proceed to freak the hell out because the driver was 15-30 minutes away. I would get angry calls and texts. "WHERE ARE YOU?". The couple that I accepted out of fear of cancellation rate deactivation would complain that it was the slowest time for an uber x arrival ever, 1 star galore. Real bastards, too drunk to understand how this was their screw up. I said forget this, opted out. I was new to uber then.

oh also, I am from the valley. I would get calls all the way in Beverly Hills at 3 p.m., right as traffic was starting. 48+ ping, probably just going around the corner. uh, no.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


Just because you are disabled, in any way, it does not exclude you from some common decency from drivers. It has never occurred to me that some pax need help, I just do it. If you signed up to drive for Uber/Lyft and think you can pick and chose your rides to accommodate your style of doing business then shame on you! You should not be in this business. I'm not looking for gold stars or pats on the back here, we're all in this life together and better learn to get along and do the right thing.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

49matrix said:


> Just because you are disabled, in any way, it does not exclude you from some common decency from drivers. It has never occurred to me that some pax need help, I just do it. If you signed up to drive for Uber/Lyft and think you can pick and chose your rides to accommodate your style of doing business then shame on you! You should not be in this business. I'm not looking for gold stars or pats on the back here, we're all in this life together and better learn to get along and do the right thing.


I know you said you weren't looking for gold stars or pats on the backside.. er, I mean back, but 5 stars for you.

Send coordinates to coordinate exchange of pats on er..,,,,,, back.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> You know, I was all for the assist thing when it started, until it started pulling me out of 3x+ surge areas at peak times(back then) and I realized that the only people using assist where drunk pricks who hit the wrong button and did not realize it, so then they would proceed to freak the hell out because the driver was 15-30 minutes away. I would get angry calls and texts. "WHERE ARE YOU?". The couple that I accepted out of fear of cancellation rate deactivation would complain that it was the slowest time for an uber x arrival ever, 1 star galore. Real bastards, too drunk to understand how this was their screw up. I said forget this, opted out. I was new to uber then.
> 
> oh also, I am from the valley. I would get calls all the way in Beverly Hills at 3 p.m., right as traffic was starting. 48+ ping, probably just going around the corner. uh, no.


Wow. Shame on Uber for this. Shame, shame, shame on Uber for this.
Uber assist should be something the passenger has to apply for, and submit documentation in support of special needs.
Every other accommodation there is requires documentation. It's annoying, but it's in place for a damn good reason; to prevent abuse of extremely limited resources that some people absolutely need.
This makes me angry.



aeiou_- said:


> I know you said you weren't looking for gold stars or pats on the backside.. er, I mean back, but 5 stars for you.
> 
> Send coordinates to coordinate exchange of pats on er..,,,,,, back.


A full 64 bits worth of stars for both of you.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Would you come inside the doors at a public place of business to call the person's name and let them know you're there?
> I'm assuming your training is similar to public paratransit?


I've never actually had to do that. In fact, I've never had to wait for them as long as X pax. 


aeiou_- said:


> You know, I was all for the assist thing when it started, until it started pulling me out of 3x+ surge areas at peak times(back then) and I realized that the only people using assist where drunk pricks who hit the wrong button and did not realize it,


Thankfully, I've never experienced that in my neck of the woods. If I was getting paxholes like that, I'd opt out too; so I don't really blame you. But what I have seen is that able-bodied pax _deliberately_ order ASSIST to make sure they get a higher rated driver without paying the SELECT rate. I don't mind since I don't have a Select vehicle and I pay Uber less commission.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> I've never actually had to do that. In fact, I've never had to wait for them as long as X pax.


Would you if asked?
It's advertised as door to door, so I would assume I could sit safely inside the doors and await your arrival.


Yam Digger said:


> But what I have seen is that able-bodied pax _deliberately_ order ASSIST to make sure they get a higher rated driver without paying the SELECT rate.


Why in the hell does Uber allow this?
All this does is insure that the service is rarely if ever available to the people who actually require it.
Why can't they make it so you have to apply for Uber Assist before you can use it?


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd like to ask you guys a question that is in response to this 'patience metre' thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/patience-meter.267694/
I felt it would be more appropriate to put it here to avoid derailing that thread but it's in direct response.
One day I was getting into a vehicle. The driver saw me folding up my white cane so it would fit inside the vehicle. He also saw it snap in two. What a day.
Needless to say I had to plead with the driver for mercy, or to not leave while I took a few minutes to go back in and find myself a spare.
Would you still become impatient in this event? Would you at least stay a little bit longer than five minutes in this once in a lifetime situation?


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd help you out because you're freaking blind and that sucks and Jesus if you can't take a few extra minutes to help a ****ING BLIND PERSON out then what kind of human being are you?

If you tipped, then cool and thanks and whatnot. Regardless of tips, I ain't never stranding a blind or wheelchair or crutched-up person.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

I did all that...pulled up downtown Boston on a busy street, called the rider as apparently not there. He said he was on his way and he’s blind, with a cane. I jumped out of the car and started looking around, I spot him some distance back so I get in the car put the hazard lights on and start backing up slowly towards him. Then I get out introduce myself to him, take his bag and put it in the back seat, then I come back and hold his hand and lead him to the car.

Once in I start the trip and he’s going to Malden/melrose area 10 miles and 35 minutes away due to traffic. We had a very nice conversation he’s got a good job that he told me about and asked if I knew any photographers as every year he has an event and needs some coverage. 

We get to his house and I park the car, get out and help him out of the car, walk him to the steps of his house, grab his bag and give that to him, say are you OK he said yes thank you and I was on my way.

I was now stuck in Malden area with no jobs and 10 miles from the city with surge that I’m missing. Uber wasn’t ringing I had time to drive around, find a Dunkin‘ Donuts, buy a coffee and a $2 sandwich and I looked at the phone trying to see if perhaps he gave me a tip but nothing there. As I drilled down into the job I saw that Uber only charges him a $2 flat fee for the ride to be honest I was surprised that there was no tip. I never asked for one and would not do that but it’s almost anticipated after all the extra help. I kept telling myself poor guy he’s blind and was very happy to be able to help him get home. 

That’s my story of been there done that with this job.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

rbort said:


> As I drilled down into the job I saw that Uber only charges him a $2 flat fee for the ride to be honest I was surprised that there was no tip.


This is particularly interesting.
I'll bet you what's going on here is that Boston has worked out a deal with Uber to provide accessible transit instead of providing paratransit in house.
So Uber is charging him a $2 flat rate but they're charging the rest of it to the city.
Do you remember if it came through as Uber Assist or some other nonstandard class that might indicate such a special arrangement?
Chances are your pax didn't even order it himself.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Would you if asked?
> It's advertised as door to door, so I would assume I could sit safely inside the doors and await your arrival.


Disability is no excuse for disrespect. If I don't see anyone I'm going to call. Actually, I do that with ALL pax. 


Caturria said:


> Why in the hell does Uber allow this?
> All this does is insure that the service is rarely if ever available to the people who actually require it


You're preaching to the choir, my friend. Not only does Uber make no attempt to advertise it to those who need it, but they let others abuse. 


Caturria said:


> Would you at least stay a little bit longer than five minutes in this once in a lifetime situation?


Yes I would. The Lord Jesus said: "Whatever you want others to do for you, you must likewise do for others."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Yes I would. The Lord Jesus said: "Whatever you want others to do for you, you must likewise do for others."


 That's right, He did say that, as recorded in Matthew 7:12 and Luke 6:31.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Finally found it. My memory was a little off. It was only 6.47 miles but it seemed longer as it took longer than I remembered, 50 minutes to get him there. Doesn't say anything but Uberx, came in as an uber X request.

He most certainly ordered the ride himself, I asked him about that he's got a phone with a system that can talk to him and such. He is very well capable to do everything, I was quite impressed.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

rbort said:


> Finally found it. My memory was a little off. It was only 6.47 miles but it seemed longer as it took longer than I remembered, 50 minutes to get him there. Doesn't say anything but Uberx, came in as an uber X request.
> 
> He most certainly ordered the ride himself, I asked him about that he's got a phone with a system that can talk to him and such. He is very well capable to do everything, I was quite impressed.
> 
> -=>Raja.


Yeah, smartphones (at least Apple) have text to speech systems built in.
I'd be curious to know what this arrangement actually was.
The city must be subsidizing his trips, hence the $2 charge. The rest of it must be coming from your local transit division or something.
Apparently some US cities are making arrangements with Uber/Lift to provide alternative transportation services.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Caturria said:


> How does ADA paratransit work there? (Washington).
> They have to be able to park at a pickup point for the purposes of going in and assisting their client out.
> I understand as well about Uber mistreating it's workers. It seems like most large businesses today either mistreat their customers, employees or both to unfairly get ahead. Believe me, I've heard tons of stories from Paratransit drivers about unfairly low pay and abuse from their employer, and said employer is usually the city itself. Do they sometimes take it out on us (the clients)? You better believe they do.
> I'd be the last person in the world to think less of someone for expressing resentment towards a large corporation over ill treatment. So I get it.


I have no doubt your government employed paratransit driver is making much, much more than $2 per hour and is driving a government vehicle and not ruining their own...


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I have no doubt your government employed paratransit driver is making much, much more than $2 per hour and is driving a government vehicle and not ruining their own...


At least in Hamilton, the situation is a little weird and complicated.
There are two groups of paratransit drivers here. There are the ones employed directly by the company. Those ones are paid $20 some odd per hour, have benefits, etc.
Then there are the ones the company contracts out from various other transportation services. Those ones get paid something like $4 per trip, irrespective of distance.
They have the exact same job description and the exact same responsibilities, yet their wages are drastically different.
As such, it's civil war. The two groups play games with each other to try and make the other look bad.
Oftentimes the company will do really shifty things to them, like scheduling their lunch break but scheduling the trips in such a way as to obstruct them from taking it. Or they'll schedule trips so tightly that the driver can't step away to use the washroom during their 12 hour shift.
Drivers end up responding to these conditions by using the passenger's 5 minute no show window as the driver's break time, spending it using the washroom instead of helping their pax and then leaving as no show so they can get back on schedule and avoid consequences.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Thank you for this insightful post.
> You mentioned going to the airport:
> Having been given a generous cash tip in advance, would you be fine with walking me to the checkin counter at the airport?
> or the customer service counter at some shopping centre, or the triage at the emergency room?
> Thank you again for taking the time to write that detailed post.


At my airport, you can't leave your car or park outside the entry.


----------



## Bkeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow I was only able to read about seven pages. This is what I would say. The ada in America states you must treat everyone equally and not refuse service. It does not mandate special service. Paratransit vehicles are what you need. Not uber. I have driven corporate clients as well as wealthy people and have not had to move from my seat. And would never move from my seat for any app passenger. I treat everyone this way regardless. Special accommodations need to be made with people like some members on here who are more than willing. But I was always taught you get what you pay for.

That said taxi, paratransit, uber,limo all different services. As one poster said in this discussion young,old,man, woman etc all treated the same.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> When I reach their destination, I don't just assume I'm at the right place. I tell them the address number I'm seeing and describe what I see outside.
> 
> And yes: I do wait to see them unlock their front door. I actually do the same thing for women late at night.


This may have been suggested before, but I have not read all fourteen pages of this thread -

To the OP and any other visually impaired riders who are still following this thread and rely on rideshare to get home - I would suggest having a sighted friend write a description of your house or apartment building and its exact location relative to other houses, and which side of the street it is on when approaching from different directions - like "yellow house with gables and a screened porch, fourth from the corner of Main and on the right side of the street when travelling from the direction of Main." You could memorize this or hand a piece of paper to the driver. It is often impossible to see address numbers from the street at night, assuming they are there in the first place. The app and other GPS are often not accurate, do not know which side of the street that addresses are on, and seems to have an especially bad time with large apartment complexes.

Case in point: I've only had one unaccompanied blind passenger and he lived in a large apartment complex with dozens of buildings. I was taking him home. The route on the app ended at the turn in to the apartment complex. The app showed the apartment number, but there was nothing telling me where exactly that was. Google wasn't any better. Worse yet, some of the buildings did not seem to have numbers on them, and the ones that were there were difficult to see because it was 1:00 in the morning and the buildings were set back from the road. My passenger couldn't help, because he had never walked from the corner to his door, he had only been driven. All he could tell me was that other drivers had found it, and it was fairly close to the turn in. After much driving around and having to leave my car on one occasion to walk closer and get a look at the numbers, I finally found it and guided the passenger to his door.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

JBinPenfield said:


> This may have been suggested before, but I have not read all fourteen pages of this thread -
> 
> To the OP and any other visually impaired riders who are still following this thread and rely on rideshare to get home - I would suggest having a sighted friend write a description of your house or apartment building and its exact location relative to other houses, and which side of the street it is on when approaching from different directions - like "yellow house with gables and a screened porch, fourth from the corner of Main and on the right side of the street when travelling from the direction of Main." You could memorize this or hand a piece of paper to the driver. It is often impossible to see address numbers from the street at night, assuming they are there in the first place. The app and other GPS are often not accurate, do not know which side of the street that addresses are on, and seems to have an especially bad time with large apartment complexes.
> 
> Case in point: I've only had one unaccompanied blind passenger and he lived in a large apartment complex with dozens of buildings. I was taking him home. The route on the app ended at the turn in to the apartment complex. The app showed the apartment number, but there was nothing telling me where exactly that was. Google wasn't any better. Worse yet, some of the buildings did not seem to have numbers on them, and the ones that were there were difficult to see because it was 1:00 in the morning and the buildings were set back from the road. My passenger couldn't help, because he had never walked from the corner to his door, he had only been driven. All he could tell me was that other drivers had found it, and it was fairly close to the turn in. After much driving around and having to leave my car on one occasion to walk closer and get a look at the numbers, I finally found it and guided the passenger to his door.


Yes, that's true. I've ran into that especially when going places I don't go everyday.
I only know the address most of the time and can't give meaningful information about specific landmarks along the way.
If you had trouble finding a place I would probably ask if you'd be willing to text me some useful info to help the next driver.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, I would pick you up - IF - I could park safely and not get a ticket and not have to worry about anyone hitting my car. Coming in to find you in a public place though might be asking a lot. I might not want to do that. If you told me you'd be on the street corner though, I wouldn't mind finding you there.

I would NEVER cancel on you. If I couldn't do it I would tell you up front and I'd tell you why. I would only say no if there was a real reason why I couldn't do it - like nowhere to park and leave my car without getting a ticket. 

But if I told you I'd do it - I'd keep my word and I'd do it - even if it turned out to be harder than I thought. I would never tell you I could do it - with the intention of cancelling right after I showed up. Never! 

Anyway, my first intention would be to do everything I could to help you out. And I'd be happy to get your call. And I would do whatever I could to help you. But, if there isn't legal parking in front of the place where you want to get picked up - then I just wouldn't be able to do it - if I had to get out of the car and go in. If there is legal parking, then I wouldn't mind getting out and going in to find you.


----------



## Mighty Mo (May 19, 2018)

I actually picked up a blind man at a hospital out in Lees Summit last month.
The doctors helped him out/into car, and someone at his home, think it was an in home nurse, helped him
into his home.
Pretty sure the hospital had booked it for him, and they told me he was blind at the curb as I was trying to see
if I could help somehow.

I absolutely would not say no, but would not refuse any tip. I welcome as many opportunities to just be decent
with people within reason, circumstances so rarely allow this these days...

Oh, if anyone curious, ha, hospital didn't tip. Crap...can't remember if this is true.
Okay, they might have tipped $10. Who knows.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Mighty Mo said:


> I welcome as many opportunities to just be decent
> with people within reason, circumstances so rarely allow this these days...


Hmm. Gotta say I disagree with the idea that circumstance plays any roll in whether or not someone chooses to behave decently, except for rare occasions when that circumstance is literally life and death. Personality is the soul arbiter here, in my opinion.
If you are a fundamentally good person, you will act fairly and decently almost entirely irrespective of circumstance. If you're not, you won't, even when circumstances are no obstacle.


Mighty Mo said:


> Oh, if anyone curious, ha, hospital didn't tip. Crap...can't remember if this is true.
> Okay, they might have tipped $10. Who knows.


I would be surprised if you ever received a tip on a ride which was arranged by an agency.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Did one assist ride with old folks and their walkers. Hell no. Same pay rate as normal Uber and more time to take up. Pretty weak sauce. Also OP - assuming your post was a theory post but....if you were blind how the hell were you able to type such a long post


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Muggywuggy said:


> Did one assist ride with old folks and their walkers. Hell no. Same pay rate as normal Uber and more time to take up. Pretty weak sauce. Also OP - assuming your post was a theory post but....if you were blind how the hell were you able to type such a long post


Because my computer has software that speaks what's on screen.
Apple computers and smartphones have this built in, while Windows PCs have commercial options available.
Most of us will not be fortunate enough to die before our bodies let us down, so please remember your words when your time of need comes.


----------



## Muggywuggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Well go technology then


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Muggywuggy said:


> Well go technology then


Yes, go technology. Especially autonomous cars.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I gave a ride to a blind guy once, at a bowling alley pickup. Yes he bowls which I found interesting.
> 
> Some other people there help him request a ride and wait with him. He was able to get in car after whacking it with his stick a few times.
> 
> Nice guy, easy pickup since it was an off street parking lot. He knew exactly where we were going turn by turn. He knew every speed bump in his apartment complex and knew exactly when he was at his door.


I LOATHE speed bumps, especially in apartment complexes. If I know it's like that, I cancel.



Caturria said:


> Autonomous cars!
> Okay... I get that you guys have valid justification for hating autonomous car innovations because Uber intends to replace you with robots. I would hate to have that fear lingering over my head.
> From my perspective though, autonomous cars will give me and people like me a level of freedom never experienced before.
> Push a button and go. Never roll the dice and hope for a helpful driver over a bad one ever again. No more having to wait, no more missing out, no more apologizing for circumstances beyond my control that made me late.
> Having my own autonomous car will be the biggest freedom breakthrough since the personal computer, and that was huge.


How is the autonomous car going to park (somewhere legal), get out and walk into the building to find you? How is the autonomous car even find your location in the first place? I have about a 60% error rate for passenger "pin drops" or even putting in their actual address. Uber has made NO attempt to fix his buggaboo with their app, which is what tells me they aren't really serious about that technology. Not for "door-to-door" at any rate - it will be for bus-like routes where the passenger (you) will have to be "toes-on-the-curb" like any bus passenger. So, no, it's not hanging over my head that this gig is in jeopardy. Who should be afraid is the future passenger. Even IF Uber can pull this technology off and they are a true monopoly, they will increase the fares up to the taxi level that they deserve. Passengers LOVE Uber's cheap rides, they don't care that drivers are making little to no profit (except in large cities, where money is better), but the average driver makes very little. I don't see how Uber will do any better other than they will jack their prices up, so good luck with that. But... you won't have to tip!



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't hate them. I don't think I'll be losing my "job" anytime soon. I just think the expectation of having them pick up drunks at 2am anytime soon is a bit ridiculous.


That will be a hoot to watch! How will they keep the wrong drunks from getting into the car?


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I LOATHE speed bumps, especially in apartment complexes. If I know it's like that, I cancel.
> 
> How is the autonomous car going to park (somewhere legal), get out and walk into the building to find you? How is the autonomous car even find your location in the first place? I have about a 60% error rate for passenger "pin drops" or even putting in their actual address. Uber has made NO attempt to fix his buggaboo with their app, which is what tells me they aren't really serious about that technology. Not for "door-to-door" at any rate - it will be for bus-like routes where the passenger (you) will have to be "toes-on-the-curb" like any bus passenger. So, no, it's not hanging over my head that this gig is in jeopardy. Who should be afraid is the future passenger. Even IF Uber can pull this technology off and they are a true monopoly, they will increase the fares up to the taxi level that they deserve. Passengers LOVE Uber's cheap rides, they don't care that drivers are making little to no profit (except in large cities, where money is better), but the average driver makes very little. I don't see how Uber will do any better other than they will jack their prices up, so good luck with that. But... you won't have to tip!


Clarification!
I'm not talking about shared auto cars owned by some entity like Uber.
I'm talking about one I would be able to own myself.
While there would be no human to get out and help me as you stated, like any other computer I'd be able to write code for it. So if I came out of a building and didn't know where my own autonomous car was, presumably I could use my smartphone to run a script on it to have it start honking the horn at me, to be used as a beacon.
At least that's the idea I envision.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Caturria said:


> No, I don't drive, but I am blind. Since I use shared ride paratransit mostly I know what the goings on really are. I'd suggest you check up on the policies and procedures for your local accessible transit service. Most likely they have a strict 5 minute time limit for a pickup. Uber Assist is the same.
> What you feel is fair compensation for your time is your opinion, but what you posted here is simply misinformation and that's what I'm calling you out on.
> The only way that even paratransits get pickups this long is if they're picking up groups of wheelchair clients (4 or 5 at once). Then I can see ten minutes to get going as being realistic because each one has to be tied down individually.
> 
> ...


That person did not give you wrong numbers, while his/her per minute fee is far more than the .08 cents per minute they pay us in my market (more for the wait fee, however), I find it appalling that you would find their estimate wrong. If you are really just a rider and not an Uber shill.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> That person did not give you wrong numbers, while his/her per minute fee is far more than the .08 cents per minute they pay us in my market (more for the wait fee, however), I find it appalling that you would find their estimate wrong. If you are really just a rider and not an Uber shill.


I did not state that the per minute/hour rate was wrong. That's subjective. What I stated was wrong was the statement that it takes 15 minutes to assist a blind person to/from his/her door.
That is wrong, and I would know because in more than a decade of being a blind adult relying on that sort of assistance it has never taken someone anywhere near that amount of time.
Moreover, as someone well versed in para transit from having to depend on it, I know that there is no conceivable circumstance in which it would be appropriate for someone to take that long (unless it's a bus full of wheelchairs).
So yes, it's highly exaggerated.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Caturria said:


> Clarification!
> I'm not talking about shared auto cars owned by some entity like Uber.
> I'm talking about one I would be able to own myself.
> While there would be no human to get out and help me as you stated, like any other computer I'd be able to write code for it. So if I came out of a building and didn't know where my own autonomous car was, presumably I could use my smartphone to run a script on it to have it start honking the horn at me, to be used as a beacon.
> At least that's the idea I envision.


Honking the horn? I'm sure your neighbors will love that lol



jfinks said:


> She 18?


I know, right?


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Honking the horn? I'm sure your neighbors will love that lol


You have a point there, I'll give you that.
Another option would be to code it so it would send messages to my phone based on GPS signals telling me where it was in relation to my phone.
Probably still a couple honks would be needed since the GPS isn't going to have pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Caturria - Something you might be missing...Rideshare drivers are not paid for the time it takes to drive to pick up any passenger. Which could be up to 10 minutes. Add the 5 minute wait time to that and driver has spent 15 minutes already...


Also, not paid for the mileage to drive to pick them up. People are surprised when I explain the economics of driving. This is why they rely on such a high turnover of new drivers - the naive will go anywhere. Ask me how I know!



Caturria said:


> I understand that entirely. That much goes for any pickup.
> If you referring to @kcdrvr15's comment, he wasn't referring to driving to the pin. He was claiming that it takes a total of 15 minutes to walk to and from the doors. I believe in good faith that remark was for shock value and not a reflection of actual experience.


He was also factoring in the time to find a legal/safe parking spot and walking to your building AND finding you, then walking back to the car and driving to the curb to pick you up. Or, are you expecting the driver to illegally park and risk getting an expensive ticket for your convenience?



JqYork said:


> Yeah, I would pick you up - IF - I could park safely and not get a ticket and not have to worry about anyone hitting my car. Coming in to find you in a public place though might be asking a lot. I might not want to do that. If you told me you'd be on the street corner though, I wouldn't mind finding you there.
> 
> I would NEVER cancel on you. If I couldn't do it I would tell you up front and I'd tell you why. I would only say no if there was a real reason why I couldn't do it - like nowhere to park and leave my car without getting a ticket.
> 
> ...


FYI, it's illegal to pick up/drop off on a street corner.



ObiJuanKenobi1X said:


> Damn..... I know this is the internet and all, but there are some truly disgusting people here. OP has been more than fair, has acknowledged the situation is difficult, and is willing to compensate for the "extra effort" (because apparently doing the decent thing now qualifies as extra). Every single disabled pax I have ever helped has always shown gratitude, both through communicating and monetary. Reading the cruelty makes me wish very bad things upon them.


Saying they're going to tip you/compensate for "extra effort" doesn't mean that they will in fact tip/compensate. Most of us know the promise "I'll tip you in the app" bs, so it would be far better to have this service actually pay the driver the appropriate fee UP FRONT rather than have the driver hoping to be tipped.



Caturria said:


> Uber definitely has a part to play in this. Big business is evil, and evil is a prerequisite to becoming a company that size.
> I think right now they offer a 10 percent reduction in commission fees for trips that are considered Uber Assist. I'm sure they get a nice tax break for this. They should wave their commission fee for trips that require assistance altogether and get an even nicer tax break for it.


By the way, a 10% reduction in their commission is laughable. Their commission is 25%, so that would be something like 23%? Still not enough to cover the time and effort. They need to charge close to taxi rates, in case you haven't figured this out, taxis charge their fees in order to be able to make a profit. Not an exorbitant profit, either. This rideshare business is a sham, actually.



Caturria said:


> So what it sounds like, at least from the conversation you and I are having in particular, is that I might find it prudent to avoid Uber for pickups at locations which don't offer complementary parking. Does that sound about right?
> The other thing to mention is that if a cop was to come and try to write you a ticket, you'd see it in progress and the cop would see both you and I. Even Paratransits won't go beyond the point at which the vehicle is no longer in sight.


Make that convenient complementary parking and about the cop not writing a ticket when they see you? Not really. Plus, what about the time the driver is away from their car trying to find you? Ticket written.



Caturria said:


> In most cases, yes. But what happens when you accidentally drop them at an incorrect address? If you don't stay until they get inside, bad things can happen.
> Do you go to the doors for pickup at public places?


Dropping off at the wrong address? Make sure your home has a clearly marked number outside. You'd be surprised the places that have little or no signage. Don't get me started on street signs that are completely covered with foliage.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Go to account>>settings>>volume--and turn it down.
> Account>>settings>>accessibility>>use flash for requests.


You are awesome! Thank you! That sound could raise the dead!



SuzeCB said:


> Again, I don't know how it is in Canada. And, as I said, conditions vary wildly in the US. As far as I know, there are few, if any, exceptions to parking laws, and cops can be quick to enforce them sometimes, even if it means being a jerk. A driver picking anyone up has a better chance of avoiding the ticket if s/he can jump in the car in a heartbeat and get out of the offending spot. Not 100%, though.


I won't park (double, usually) where pax hope I'll allow that quick jump. I don't trust the cops won't be on my tail in a heartbeat. Hence, they're going to have to walk a short distance.



SuzeCB said:


> The problem with that is that it turns down all sounds. I still needed my phone to be able to function four phone calls, GPS, etc.


I checked my phone twice to make sure it didn't change the sound on my phone volume. They appear to be separate. We'll see when I get back online.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

My question at this point is, how are drivers who are signed up to do Uber Assist getting around these parking issues?
Their service is door to door, so how are these drivers getting around this apparently insurmountable hurtle?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Caturria said:


> You have a point there, I'll give you that.
> Another option would be to code it so it would send messages to my phone based on GPS signals telling me where it was in relation to my phone.
> Probably still a couple honks would be needed since the GPS isn't going to have pinpoint accuracy.


Your car will have that ability already, when you double click the main button, it will beep at you, but not honk-honk.



Caturria said:


> My question at this point is, how are drivers who are signed up to do Uber Assist getting around these parking issues?
> Their service is door to door, so how are these drivers getting around this apparently insurmountable hurtle?


Since the lion's share are new drivers, they will take chances and illegally park. Those of us who are jaded won't do that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> At my airport, you can't leave your car or park outside the entry.


You can't in most airports due to the threat of a bomb in your car.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Your car will have that ability already, when you double click the main button, it will beep at you, but not honk-honk.
> 
> Since the lion's share are new drivers, they will take chances and illegally park. Those of us who are jaded won't do that.


That should suffice (the beep on double click).
As for the other, surely Uber must have an officially recommended strategy for dealing with this?
Is this issue specific to rideshare because of it's dubious legal standing in some locations to begin with?
Taxis and paratransit don't seem to have this problem.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> FYI, it's illegal to pick up/drop off on a street corner.


↑
It depends on where you are.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

I had the distinct pleasure of having Caturria in my vehicle yesterday. As he stated, he texted me and explained the circumstances. How on earth could you refuse that request unless there were circumstances that would prevent you from being able to leave your car?

The OP is highly intelligent, courteous and a very respectful individual. The ride and the conversation were both pleasant and he was very generous in adding a gratuity. It did not put me out in the least to offer assistance.

For me, the interaction with people is the highlight of driving for Uber. I am always amazed, and often appalled at some of the vitriol that is expressed from some of the members here towards passengers. If you are one that truly has animosity and a dislike for the folks who are riding with you, you should do something else.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TheUbernaut said:


> I had the distinct pleasure of having Caturria in my vehicle yesterday. As he stated, he texted me and explained the circumstances. How on earth could you refuse that request unless there were circumstances that would prevent you from being able to leave your car?
> 
> The OP is highly intelligent, courteous and a very respectful individual. The ride and the conversation were both pleasant and he was very generous in adding a gratuity. It did not put me out in the least to offer assistance.
> 
> For me, the interaction with people is the highlight of driving for Uber. I am always amazed, and often appalled at some of the vitriol that is expressed from some of the members here towards passengers. If you are one that truly has animosity and a dislike for the folks who are riding with you, you should do something else.


You definitely have to like to chat and converse with people to enjoy. The ability relate on a personal level and find common ground with random strangers is an art form most cannot master.

Emotional Intelligence is 90% of this gig.
8% is driving
2% is posting on UP

I still love it no matter how much I gripe about the pay sometimes.


----------



## TheUbernaut (Nov 20, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> You definitely have to like to chat and converse with people to enjoy. The ability relate on a personal level and find common ground with random strangers is an art form most cannot master.
> 
> Emotional Intelligence is 90% of this gig.
> 8% is driving
> ...


_"Emotional Intelligence is 90% of this gig._​_
 8% is driving​__ 2% is posting on UP"_

Nailed it... The single most spot on elucidation I have read here.​


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Only read the first and last page, since it's a very long thread so it may have been said before. Have you tried Select? Those drivers may be more interested in a higher paying fare than a cancel fee.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Only read the first and last page, since it's a very long thread so it may have been said before. Have you tried Select? Those drivers may be more interested in a higher paying fare than a cancel fee.


No I haven't and I won't.
I don't need a BMW or some other nonsense.
As @TheUbernaut stated, the 'extra' that was involved is hardly more than seconds.
As pax with special needs all we ask is to be treated with dignity. Having to pay 2X, 3X more for basic needs because we ask 5% more is inhumane.
I tip because I receive service with a smile, not because I had to ask that my basic needs be met in a way that is slightly more of an inconvenience.
A single minute once in your life won't hurt you in the least, but for someone like me it's the difference in just being alive and actually living.



Caturria said:


> No I haven't and I won't.
> I don't need a BMW or some other nonsense.
> As @TheUbernaut stated, the 'extra' that was involved is hardly more than seconds.
> As pax with special needs all we ask is to be treated with dignity. Having to pay 2X, 3X more for basic needs because we ask 5% more is inhumane.
> ...


PS: I've only ever had one driver cancel on me, after about 50 rides.
I still have a perfect 5* rating which I'm mighty proud of.
Trust me, no cancellation fee is worth it if it's your last. I would actually have a legit discrimination complaint at that point, not some fake service dog BS but a real complaint that someone broke the law.
I've never had to do it, I hope I never have to, and every driver I've had has enjoyed me. When my back's up though, that's when I do things people don't like.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> You talk too much. 1 star. Lol


I actually did make this a little too long winded in retrospect. It probably contributed to a lot of the negative responses because it made people think the situation was more complex than it is.
If I was to write it again, I would say something like 'Would you spend 90 seconds helping a blind pax to/from your car? why or why not.'


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

To put this all in perspective:
Just took an uber today. I sent my usual text like:
"I am blind, located at seating inside lobby, please come inside and help me to your vehicle, thank you very much."
Driver responds, 'okay'.
Driver arrives, I receive notification.
Five more minutes go by. I decide to call because I suspect I'm being shuffled.
When I get the driver on the phone... it's very clear by his speech that he suffers from cognitive impairment. He tells me that his ability to read is very limited and that he was not able to understand my text. I told him where I was and he told me where he was. I told him I wouldn't be able to get to him without help at which point he understood and walked in.
He had severe rheumatoid arthritis, basically told me his body was slowly disintegrating on him. As such he was quite heavy and could only take a few slow steps before having to stop and catch his breath.
He was quite a lovely gentleman, and I'm glad I had my turn to be the one who needed to show patience and understanding.
I still gave him 5* and I still tipped the same amount. I would have totally understood if he had asked me to cancel given how severely disabled he was.
A stark reminder that no matter who you are, nothing in this world can be taken for granted and everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, there's a huge step between human decency and entitlement.
You SHOULDN'T have to pay extra just to exist and be able to get from point A to point B. Asking a blind man to pay double just because he's blind is kinda cruel and definitely discriminating. He's not asking for much. He needs legitimate help finding you in relation to him. He's not asking to be coddled, or to be babied. And he's being forthright about his needs. If you don't want to do it, cancel. He's giving you the option because he's trying to be decent.
This type of behavior can not be compared to the brats who have all of their faculties, STARE RIGHT AT YOUR CAR and throw a hissy fit because they have to walk a few feet in either direction, or cross the street. God forbid! And then downrate you because 'NO I don't have an aux cord. And NO I don't have blutooth.

Would I adjust my car's position and do a little extra work for someone trying to work with me? Abso-frickin-lutely.
Would I adjust my car's position for a whiny brat with an attitude problem? Abso-frickin-lutely NOT.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Caturria said:


> Hello readers.
> I'm about to ask you something that I know is pretty subjective and opinion based, so I realize you can only give me subjective and opinion based answers here.
> In a nut shell I want to ask how you guys would personally rate and interact with me if I were your passenger given my personal circumstances, and if you can, tell me how I can improve my rating and/or interactions with you and drivers like you. Apologies in advance that this is pretty long, but I truly appreciate you reading it.
> I want to try Uber or Lyft for the first time. The catch? I happen to be blind. The possible problem for you as a driver is that I have to ask you for assistance at both ends of the trip. Hopefully the upside is that I can make up for it through ratings, tips and overall conduct. So here's how I'm going to sell myself. Please rate me as if I really was your passenger and you had this experience with me.
> ...


 First, I don't think anybody here would ask you to stay off the platform. It's a great question, and very relevant to some of the discussions we have here.

There are some issues with your request however. First of all, you have to understand the drivers situation. We are trying to make a living, and do it safely and legally. If I received a text message that long I would automatically cancel. I simply can't read while I'm driving, it's not safe. And anyone who would expect me to, I wouldn't let in my car. As other people have mentioned, we have concerns about parking the car. It's difficult to agree to something in advance when we don't know what we're going to find when we get there. Please understand, we are constantly bombarded with surprises from passengers. And I am personally very skeptical about pulling into driveways. Depends on what I see when I get there, how isolated it is, and whether it's day or night. If you could send out a shorter text message Like, Five dollars cash if you can knock at my door, You might get more takers. But for me personally, there's a lot of red flags here. I've had some bad experiences doing drive share and I have learned to simply cancel when I see those red flags. But I have gone out of my way to help people with disabilities, and would gladly do it again. My advice is to first always be polite. Use lots of pleases and thank you's. They will cover up the red flags. I will entertain any request, but a demand will always be met with the cancel. And keep your messages short. Good luck!


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> First, I don't think anybody here would ask you to stay off the platform. It's a great question, and very relevant to some of the discussions we have here.
> 
> There are some issues with your request however. First of all, you have to understand the drivers situation. We are trying to make a living, and do it safely and legally. If I received a text message that long I would automatically cancel. I simply can't read while I'm driving, it's not safe. And anyone who would expect me to, I wouldn't let in my car. As other people have mentioned, we have concerns about parking the car. It's difficult to agree to something in advance when we don't know what we're going to find when we get there. Please understand, we are constantly bombarded with surprises from passengers. And I am personally very skeptical about pulling into driveways. Depends on what I see when I get there, how isolated it is, and whether it's day or night. If you could send out a shorter text message Like, Five dollars cash if you can knock at my door, You might get more takers. But for me personally, there's a lot of red flags here. I've had some bad experiences doing drive share and I have learned to simply cancel when I see those red flags. But I have gone out of my way to help people with disabilities, and would gladly do it again. My advice is to first always be polite. Use lots of pleases and thank you's. They will cover up the red flags. I will entertain any request, but a demand will always be met with the cancel. And keep your messages short. Good luck!


I just text this exact template message:
"I am blind, located at seating inside lobby, please come inside and assist me to your vehicle, thank you very much."
How is that?
It's mostly worked for me so far. It should be noted that when I posted this back in June, I knew almost nothing about Uber and how it actually worked.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Caturria said:


> I just text this exact template message:
> "I am blind, located at seating inside lobby, please come inside and assist me to your vehicle, thank you very much."
> How is that?
> It's mostly worked for me so far. It should be noted that when I posted this back in June, I knew almost nothing about Uber and how it actually worked.


Yes, that would work for me. As long as there is a place to park for free where I wont get ticketed.


----------

